# Quartalsbericht von EA



## Seracta (10. November 2009)

Hi alle miteinander!

Nachdem ich mir gerade auf gamestar.de den Bericht zum Quartalsbericht von EA durchgelesen hab, hat mich ein Absatz dann doch stutzig gemacht:

"Electronic Arts hält sich mit Informationen zurück, welche internen Entwicklerstudios es trifft. Unbestätigten Berichten im Internet zufolge sollen ein Drittel der Angestellten von EA Mythic ihren Hut nehmen. Nach den eher mäßigen Verkaufszahlen von Warhammer Online und der Restrukturierung des Studios ist das aber keine große Überraschung. Weitere Entlassungen gab es in allen Bereichen. Genannt werden das Hauptquartier in Redwood Shores, die Dead-Space-Macher Visceral Games und auch die Madden-Macher EA Tiburon. Der EA-Chef John Riccitiello sagt dazu: »Alles, was keinen hohen Profit abwirft und nicht viele Einheiten verkauft, wird ab jetzt fallen gelassen.« Die Strategie ist klar: EA macht ab jetzt weniger Spiele, die sollen dafür aber mit mehr Sorgfalt nach außen vermarktet werden. Laut Riccitiello werden zwölf Spiele gestrichen. Zusammen mit früheren Streichungen habe er innerhalb von zwei Jahren die Anzahl der Neu-Entwicklungen halbiert."

Ich fände es sehr schade, wenn durch Stellenstreichen bei Mythic WAR den Bach runter geht, da es immer noch ein Spiel mit großem Potenzial ist. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte WAR auch ganz gestrichen werden, obwohl ich das aber nicht glaube, da WAR eine wichtige Geldquelle ist.

Was denkt ihr darüber?

Quelle des Texts: http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/231041...ronic_arts.html


----------



## OldboyX (10. November 2009)

WAR wird wohl kaum gestrichen werden, da es ein Abospiel ist. Schlimmstenfalls fährt man es auf eine Minimalschiene und zieht noch so viel Geld aus den Abos wie nur irgendwie möglich und dann ist irgendwann Schluß.

Das alles hat nicht besonders viel zu bedeuten. Jeder mit etwas Bezug zur Realität hat das kommen sehen (und hier im Forum wurde es sowieso immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass EA die Bremse ziehen wird, wenn WAR nicht die Abozahlen bringt die sie erwarten). Für das Spiel bedeutet es genau das, was es eben bedeutet wenn die manpower um 40% gekürzt wird:

- die weitere Entwicklung von WAR wird langsamer sein und es wird weniger "Patching pro zeit" geben.

Das ist das einzige "vernünftige" Szenario. Andere Szenarios wären, dass man nur bestimmte Bereiche massiv kürzt (Qualitätssicherung, Support, Marketing usw.). Das wäre jedoch wenig klug und ich halte es deshalb für unwahrscheinlich.

Ändern wird sich letztlich nichts. Wer es mag, der mag es, wer nicht, der nicht. Die große Wende (die vielleicht manch einer sich noch erhofft) wird wohl nicht mehr kommen, denn dafür müsste man genau das Gegenteil von dem machen, was EA macht. Man müsste nochmal Geld in das Projekt stecken, was natürlich mit entsprechendem Risiko behaftet ist (so wie bei der Erstentwicklung eines MMOs). Doch da werden die Analysten wohl ausgerechnet haben, dass es lohnenswerter ist in ein komplett neues MMO zu investieren.


----------



## Peithon (10. November 2009)

Da können sich alle Weltuntergangsszenario-Prediger von Warhammer bestätigt fühlen. Im Grunde finde ich es gut, dass zu sehen ist, dass die Masse der Spieler sich nicht mit schlechter Qualität zufrieden gibt. Für ein Bezahl-Spiel bietet Warhammer zu wenig Abwechslung. Auf den deutschen Servern ist zur Primetime fast immer das gleiche Bild: Altdorf im Belagerungszustand. Auf den anderen europäischen Servern wird das sicherlich ähnlich aussehen, ebenso in den USA. 

Man muss natürlich auch die Motive der Spieler nachvollziehen können, die Warhammer noch die Treue halten. Man möchte seinen Charakter auf RR80 bekommen oder das Souveränenset kompletieren. Das sind halt Dinge, die die Masse an Spielern einfach nicht bei der Stange hält. In einem MMO möchte man Abenteuer, Spannung und Abwechslung vom Alltag.


----------



## Lexxer240 (10. November 2009)

ija ne in welchem MMo gehts nicht ums equipt und hat man wirklich Abenteuer und Spannung...die abwechslung lass ich mal ganz raus...


----------



## Casp (10. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Man muss natürlich auch die Motive der Spieler nachvollziehen können, die Warhammer noch die Treue halten. Man möchte seinen Charakter auf RR80 bekommen oder das Souveränenset kompletieren. Das sind halt Dinge, die die Masse an Spielern einfach nicht bei der Stange hält. In einem MMO möchte man Abenteuer, Spannung und Abwechslung vom Alltag.



Und das kannst du also beurteilen? ICH spiele WAR weil es mir Spaß macht, und meine Kollegen auch, ebenso wie vermutlich die meisten Spieler. Bloß weil es dir nicht genügend Abwechslung bietet und RR80/Sets deine einzigen Motive wären, so musst du das nicht auf die Allgemeinheit der Spieler beziehen, die Warhammer noch die Treue halten. "Hey, mir schmeckt das nicht, also schmeckt es keinem!"


----------



## Thoraros (10. November 2009)

Wieder so ein Untergangsszenario .... Solange ein Spiel über 100k Abos hat, wird EA es definitiv nicht schließen geschweige denn nicht mehr supporten denn 100 000 Subs werfen immernoch Gewinne ab.


----------



## Casp (10. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Untergangsszenario .... Solange ein Spiel über 100k Abos hat, wird EA es definitiv nicht schließen geschweige denn nicht mehr supporten denn 100 000 Subs werfen immernoch Gewinne ab.



Richtig, egal wie viel Verlust die Firma gesamt (Produktion) damit gemacht hat. Denn die 100k Abos (wenn das stimmt?) werfen MEHR Gewinn ab, als man durch Support, Server usw... ausgeben muss.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. November 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Richtig, egal wie viel Verlust die Firma gesamt (Produktion) damit gemacht hat. Denn die 100k Abos (wenn das stimmt?) werfen MEHR Gewinn ab, als man durch Support, Server usw... ausgeben muss.


Nur dass man es dann wohl beim Status Quo belassen wird, sprich: Addons etc. werden kaum mehr entwickelt werden. Im besten Falle darf man dann noch auf das Ausbügeln der härtesten Bugs hoffen. Ob darüber hinaus noch viel drinnen ist? Ob nicht EA seine Entwicklerressourcen eher in andere Projekte steckt, die zukünftig die Firma wieder in die Gewinnzone bringen?


----------



## Masarius (10. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nur dass man es dann wohl beim Status Quo belassen wird, sprich: Addons etc. werden kaum mehr entwickelt werden. Im besten Falle darf man dann noch auf das Ausbügeln der härtesten Bugs hoffen. Ob darüber hinaus noch viel drinnen ist? Ob nicht EA seine Entwicklerressourcen eher in andere Projekte steckt, die zukünftig die Firma wieder in die Gewinnzone bringen?



Das ist die Frage und ich denke das hängt auch damit zusammen inweit jetzt sinnvolle Patches und Fixes nachgereicht werden, die Alte und Neue Gamer an den PC holen. Was wiederum Anreize schafft mehr nachzureichen.
Habe vorhin im Chat gelesen das kommendes/übernächstes Wochenende wieder ein Patch/Fix kommen soll (Chat=Keine offiziele Quelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Zumidest gibts es momentan viele Neueinsteiger.
Hoffe das bald aktuelle Abo Zahlen rausgegeben werden.


----------



## X-TR€M€ (10. November 2009)

Also mir sind irgendwelche Zahlen, Mutmaßungen oder selbst direkte Aussagen eigentlich vollkommen egal.
Seit ich wieder eingestiegen bin, macht mir das Spiel wieder richtig Spass. Zumal in den niedrigen Bereichen wirklich viel los ist. Und als Gelegenheitsspieler würde es sowieso 5-6 Monate dauern, bis ich mal auf Lvl 40 bin. Daher ist das Leveln ansich keine Motivation für mich. Das Erlangen von ein paar schicken neuen Waffen, Rüstungen macht sicherlich einen Teil meiner Faszination am Spiel aus.
Aber am meisten Freude bereitet mir die Atmosphäre, die Spielwelt in ihrer gesamten Darstellung sowie dieses Gemeinschaftsgefühl. Am Wochenende ging es im T1-Bereich immer Hin und Her im "Chaos-Ordnung"-Gebiet. Die meisten Spieler waren sehr freundlich, ich wurde trotz mehrfachen "Ausfällen" (2-jähriger Sohn) nach dem Wiedereinloggen ohne Probleme erneut in die KTs eingeladen, einige Male wiederbelebt. Der Umgangston war stets angemessen.
All das habe ich ähnlich eigentlich nur bei HDRO kennengelernt, welches mir zwar auch gefällt, aber beim Setting im Vergleich mit der dreckigen WHO-Welt den Kürzeren zieht.

Und um ein Zitat aus HDR abzuwandeln: Wichtig ist nicht die Zeit, die Warhammer Online noch besteht, sondern was man in dieser Zeit macht.
Ich genieße das Spiel, so wie es ist, solange es läuft. Davon habe ich mehr, als ständig darüber zu sinnieren, ob es nun übermorgen, in 6 Monaten oder in 2 Jahren abgeschalten wird; oder ob die ein oder andere Spielmechanik noch nicht ganz so funktioniert, wie sie sollte. Wenn man mal ein Spiel auch lediglich als Spiel / Zeitvertreib betrachtet, dann hat man IMO auch wesentlich mehr Spass daran.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (10. November 2009)

Aber andere könnte es abschrecken, jetzt mit einem Spiel anzufangen, das eh bald abgestossen wird?!


----------



## Masarius (10. November 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Aber andere könnte es abschrecken, jetzt mit einem Spiel anzufangen, das eh bald abgestossen wird?!



Du sagst als ob das feststehen würde das es bald geschlossen wird, aber das entspricht nicht der Wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@X-TR€M€ 

Das sind auch meine Erfahrungen in WAR

Für mich sind die Zahlen nur insofern interessant da ich gerne wissen würde ob die Spielerzahlen steigen oder fallen. Egal wie diese ausfallen, weiterzocken werde ich trozdem.


----------



## exec85 (11. November 2009)

Habe kürzlich mit nem Typen auf Carro gechattet. Dieser sagte en Bekannter von ihm würde bei EA arbeiten und diese würden eine Schließung von WAR für Ende 2010 planen.

Habe den darauf hin auf ignore gsetzt und ausgelacht. Die Äußerungen bezüglich Streichung von Spielen seitens EA machen mich nun allerdings schon etwas stutzig.. gerade weil WAr ja nun alles andere als die Erwartungen von EA erfüllen dürfte.


----------



## wiligut (11. November 2009)

X-TR€M€ schrieb:


> Also mir sind irgendwelche Zahlen, Mutmaßungen oder selbst direkte Aussagen eigentlich vollkommen egal.
> Seit ich wieder eingestiegen bin, macht mir das Spiel wieder richtig Spass. Zumal in den niedrigen Bereichen wirklich viel los ist. Und als Gelegenheitsspieler würde es sowieso 5-6 Monate dauern, bis ich mal auf Lvl 40 bin. Daher ist das Leveln ansich keine Motivation für mich. Das Erlangen von ein paar schicken neuen Waffen, Rüstungen macht sicherlich einen Teil meiner Faszination am Spiel aus.
> Aber am meisten Freude bereitet mir die Atmosphäre, die Spielwelt in ihrer gesamten Darstellung sowie dieses Gemeinschaftsgefühl. Am Wochenende ging es im T1-Bereich immer Hin und Her im "Chaos-Ordnung"-Gebiet. Die meisten Spieler waren sehr freundlich, ich wurde trotz mehrfachen "Ausfällen" (2-jähriger Sohn) nach dem Wiedereinloggen ohne Probleme erneut in die KTs eingeladen, einige Male wiederbelebt. Der Umgangston war stets angemessen.
> All das habe ich ähnlich eigentlich nur bei HDRO kennengelernt, welches mir zwar auch gefällt, aber beim Setting im Vergleich mit der dreckigen WHO-Welt den Kürzeren zieht.
> ...



Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Das seh ich zu 100% genauso.


----------



## Pente (11. November 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Untergangsszenario .... Solange ein Spiel über 100k Abos hat, wird EA es definitiv nicht schließen geschweige denn nicht mehr supporten denn 100 000 Subs werfen immernoch Gewinne ab.


Es ist im Grunde immer das selbe Bild sobald irgendwelche Zahlen zu irgendeinem Spiel veröffentlicht werden. Derartige Zahlen rufen direkt irgendwelche "Wirtschaftsprofis" auf den Plan die ganz genau zu wissen scheinen was sich für ein Unternehmen lohnt oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry aber ich kann da einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Dieses pauschale "100.000 Subs werfen immernoch Gewinne ab" Geschrei ist genauso Blödsinn wie das Ganze "Warhammer ist tot". 

Ob man mit 100.000 Subscribern rote oder schwarze Zahlen schreibt hängt maßgeblich davon ab welche Kosten dieser Zahl gegenüber stehen. Eine Spieleentwicklung geht nicht von heute auf morgen von statten. Warhammer Online hat über 4 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hinter sich in der das Spiel nur Geld verschlang und garnichts einbrachte. Dieses Geld wächst nicht auf Bäumen. Damit sind auch Kredite u.d.g. verbunden und dieses Geld muss erstmal reingewirtschaftet werden. Stellenabbau bedeutet immer, dass es sich wirtschaftlich aus Sicht des Unternehmens nicht lohnt. Klar sagt das nun nicht aus ob sie mit der Gewinnspanne unzufrieden sind oder vielleicht sogar Verluste einfahren. Das kann niemand wissen und diejenigen die es wissen würden es hier nicht posten.

Klar kann man vermuten, dass 100.000 Subscriber nach diversen Serverschließungen, Kündigungen usw dicke reichen. Ob es wirklich reicht weiss niemand. Aber man kann sicher nicht pauschal sagen, dass 100.000 Subs immer mit gewinnbringend gleichzustellen ist. Ich vergleiche echt ungern mit WoW aber in dem Fall passt's ganz gut: mit 100.000 Subscribern würde WoW, bei der aktuellen Server, Support und Mitarbeiterstruktur wohl keinen Gewinn mehr abwerfen. Wie gesagt diese Zahlen haben für die meisten kaum Aussagekraft.

*Fazit:* lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Zahlen verrückt machen, spielt das was euch Spass macht und gut ist.


----------



## Masarius (11. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Stellenabbau bedeutet immer, dass es sich wirtschaftlich aus Sicht des Unternehmens nicht lohnt. Klar sagt das nun nicht aus ob sie mit der Gewinnspanne unzufrieden sind oder vielleicht sogar Verluste einfahren. Das kann niemand wissen und diejenigen die es wissen würden es hier nicht posten.
> 
> *Fazit:* lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Zahlen verrückt machen, spielt das was euch Spass macht und gut ist.



Exakt, daher halte ich auch nichts von sogenannten Insider Infos.


----------



## Teal (11. November 2009)

Gibt übrigens nun auch eine Stellungnahme zum Thema.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Gibt übrigens nun auch eine Stellungnahme zum Thema.



Ohne die Stellungnahme schlechtreden zu wollen, so ist das doch PR-Standard. Viel "great, awesome, exciting..." und natürlich wird der Kunde trotz der 80 entlassenen Mitarbeiter weiterhin nur "das Beste" bekommen. Wie gesagt, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber der muss das ja sagen und natürlich drückt er es so allgemein aus, dass es alles und nichts heißt und hauptsächlich auf das schon Vorhandene verwiesen wird.


----------



## gorbszn (11. November 2009)

nochmal 40% sind schon hart und bedeuten keine guten aussichten für WAR. bin zwar auch eher hobby-ökonom aber wenn in einer firma knapp die hälfte der mitarbeiter entlassen werden steigt bestimmt nicht die produktivität


----------



## Varhjhin (12. November 2009)

Nehmt die Sache mal nicht so auf die leichte Schulter Leute. Die auf 4Players veröffentlichten Interview-Ausschnitte klangen durchaus nicht allzu rosig:

"Zu den am stärksten gestutzten Studios scheinen aber inoffiziellen Quellen zufolge [...] sowie Mythic zu gehören. Bei den MMO-Spezialisten seien knapp 40 Prozent der Belegschaft vor die Tür gesetzt worden - *Warhammer Online soll zwar weiter gepflegt und gewartet, nicht aber inhaltlich weiter entwickelt werden, heißt es aus dem Umfeld des Teams.*"

Wenn das so stimmt (Umfeld des Teams ist nicht unbedingt 100%ig eine sichere Quelle) dann wars das mit Content. Macht euch einfach mal klar was das für ein Spiel, insbesonderere ein MMO, bedeutet.


----------



## Makalvian (12. November 2009)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Nehmt die Sache mal nicht so auf die leichte Schulter Leute. Die auf 4Players veröffentlichten Interview-Ausschnitte klangen durchaus nicht allzu rosig:
> 
> "Zu den am stärksten gestutzten Studios scheinen aber inoffiziellen Quellen zufolge [...] sowie Mythic zu gehören. Bei den MMO-Spezialisten seien knapp 40 Prozent der Belegschaft vor die Tür gesetzt worden - *Warhammer Online soll zwar weiter gepflegt und gewartet, nicht aber inhaltlich weiter entwickelt werden, heißt es aus dem Umfeld des Teams.*"
> 
> Wenn das so stimmt (Umfeld des Teams ist nicht unbedingt 100%ig eine sichere Quelle) dann wars das mit Content. Macht euch einfach mal klar was das für ein Spiel, insbesonderere ein MMO, bedeutet.



danke konnte schon lange nicht mehr morgens so lachen ....


----------



## Varhjhin (12. November 2009)

Wie schön, dass ich dir eine kleine Freude machen konnte...
Das ist irgendwie genau die Reaktion die ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## Aldaric87 (12. November 2009)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass ich dir eine kleine Freude machen konnte...
> Das ist irgendwie genau die Reaktion die ich erwartet hatte.



Als ich das Wort "inoffizielle" gelesen hab, bin ich vor lachen zusammen gebrochen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corak (12. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche echt ungern mit WoW aber in dem Fall passt's ganz gut: mit 100.000 Subscribern würde WoW, bei der aktuellen Server, Support und Mitarbeiterstruktur wohl keinen Gewinn mehr abwerfen.



Mit 100.000 Subs braucht man aber auch nicht mehr einen so grossen Support und auch nicht so viele Server. Das sind Faktoren, die von der Spielerzahl direkt abhängen und flexibel sind. Von daher sind diese Zahlen schon eine ganz gute Hausnummer und durchaus realistisch


----------



## Terratec (12. November 2009)

Ich finde es interessant wie eine Überschrift so viele neue "Gesichter" ins WAR-Forum locken kann.
Ich frage mich nur, ob das für mich als Kunden wirklich interessant zu sein hat, denn auf meinem Server ist offensichtlich genug los und wer mit einem Spiel, das ihm Spaß macht aufhört, nur weil es nicht auf Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts ist, der macht in meinen Augen etwas falsch.
Auch frage ich mich, wo die 100k aufgetaucht sind, denn weiß das jemand von euch so genau? Mir ist klar, dass die Antwort von Jeff Hickman PR ist, aber wenn er sagt, dass mit den Trialversionen eher Spieler dazugekommen sind, warum soll das Spiel dann möglichst schnell offline genommen werden? 
An alle Schwarzseher, die meinen damit ist mit dem Content für immer Schluss - zumindest ein Addon würde ich EA/Mythic zutrauen, denn das bietet doch zumindest die Chance alte Spieler, die aufgehört haben wieder an das Spiel zu binden, bzw neue auf das Spiel aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

Ich erwarte bei der Sache einfach mal das schlimmste und erhoffe das beste.

Schade drum wärs allemal...


----------



## Archonlord (13. November 2009)

wenn man *alle* Zeichen beobachtet ,siehts nicht allzu rosig aus (leider).is ja nicht so das nicht weiterhin neue (und vor allem erwartete) mmos erscheinen.Ich bezweifle sehr stark dass war noch nen 2. frühling erleben wird.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> An alle Schwarzseher, die meinen damit ist mit dem Content für immer Schluss - zumindest ein Addon würde ich EA/Mythic zutrauen, denn das bietet doch zumindest die Chance alte Spieler, die aufgehört haben wieder an das Spiel zu binden, bzw neue auf das Spiel aufmerksam zu machen.



wer soll denn dieses addon produzieren, wenn der grossteil der kreativen abteilung gefeuert wird? man sollte eher froh sein, wenn demnächst ein patch kommt, um die gröbsten schnitzer in der balance der klassen wieder geradezubiegen, geschweige denn absolut neue inhalte.

die infos zu der entlassungen kommen im übrigen von den (ex-)mitarbeitern:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=96
und das sind ein paar leute, die jetzt einen neuen job suchen:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=145

man könnte es vielleicht positiv sehen und meinen, die restlichen mitarbeiter sind nun extrem motiviert, ihren arbeitsplatz beizubehalten, und werden deshalb tatsächlich härter am spiel arbeiten. doch ob sie auch qualifiziert für die nötigen eingriffe sind, ist etwas vollkommen anderes. 
land der toten, ein recht überschaubares gebiet, hat ein halbes jahr entwicklung(wenn nicht länger) gebraucht. überarbeitung der rüstungen ist noch immer nicht abgeschlossen. und nun soll es mit 80 leuten weniger schneller vonstatten gehen? man muss kein schwarzmaler sein, um dem ganzen eine ordentliche portion skepsis entgegenzubringen.


----------



## Archonlord (13. November 2009)

so schauts aus...


----------



## Raaandy (13. November 2009)

klar es gibt leute die sprechen dafür und dagegen.
ich denke beide parteien haben recht, diejenigen die das ganze recht skeptisch sehen, und diejenigen die sagen mal nich so hochspielen.

ganz klar dürfte jedoch sein, das mitarbeiter entlassen wurden und das drastisch vorallem bei mythic. wie sich das auf das spiel auswirkt, bleibt nur zu spekulieren. die entscheidung liegt bei ea wollen sie, nochmehr geld in das spiel investieren oder es leise dahinsterben lassen.

ich finde war hat mehr verdient. und das schlimme mythic hat am wenigsten schuld daran. ich denke der druck von ea war einfach rießig sie wollten das spiel releasen, unbedingt. das sowas nicht gut sein kann weiß man. 

ich bin bei vielen spielen von ea vorsichtig, der druck auf die entwickler ist rießig. deshalb find ichs auch immer wieder schade wenn ich höre das ea entwickler studios aufkauft. klar der geldvorteil ist da, aber sie kriegen keine zeit. qualität ist mir lieber als schnell zur verfügung stehende spiele.

ich würde mal am liebsten hören, ob mythic(dieja anfangs ein ganz anderes spielprinzip geplant hatten) das spiel so umgebaut haben, weil ea dazwischen funkte und die breite masse eher treffen wollte, oder aus eigeninitiative.
und was mich noch brennender interessieren würde, wenn der chef von mythic mal sagt, wielange das spiel noch wirklich gebraucht hätte. um released zu werden.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ...
> ganz klar dürfte jedoch sein, das mitarbeiter entlassen wurden und das drastisch vorallem bei mythic. wie sich das auf das spiel auswirkt, bleibt nur zu spekulieren. *die entscheidung liegt bei ea wollen sie, nochmehr geld in das spiel investieren oder es leise dahinsterben lassen*.
> ...



Ich denke diese Entscheidung wurde schon getroffen und EA investiert definitiv kein Geld mehr in das Spiel (sonst hätte man nicht die Kreativ-Abteilung gefeuert). Ansonsten stimme ich deinem Post zu, auch wenn "dahinsterben lassen" imho eine viel zu negative Formulierung ist.


----------



## Schmavid (13. November 2009)

Was nun im Edeffekt aus Warhammer wird kann hier keiner wissen, viele eurer Vermutung sind allerdings relativ logisch nachvollziehbar. Man entlässt einfach nicht so viele Mitarbeiter wenn man langfristig in ein Produkt investieren möchte.

Sollte WAR tatsächlich langsam noch mehr an Boden verlieren, wäre das wirklich eine Schande. Es gab bis jetzt noch kein MMO was mir von der Spielmechanik und Thematik so zugesagt hätte. Aber der verfrühte Release hat WAR im Endeffekt zu viele Kunden gekostet. Wäre das Spiel so wie es gegenwärtig ist auf den Markt gekommen, hätte es evtl für mehr Wirbel sorgen können. Das Traurigste daran ist, dass die Entwickler oder eher die Publisher daraus wieder keine Lehren ziehen werden! Und genau das verstehe ich einfach nicht.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Ohne jetzt groß mutmaßen zu wollen, aber WAR *hat* schon vor einigen Monaten massiv an Boden verloren (warum wurden wohl sonst viele Leute bei GOA, inkl. Community-Manager Jamil und Sterntaler gekündigt?). Aktuell schätze ich es darum so ein, dass EA hier mehr oder weniger auf Nummer sicher gehen will und darum alles etwas langsamer angeht. WAR befindet sich gerade aber schon (wieder) eher auf einem aufsteigenden Ast, auch wenn diese Kurve seeeeeehr flach sein mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (13. November 2009)

seit 1.3.2 verliert es eher noch mehr boden,durch sein ständiges AD deffen ist Warhammer im moment so langweilig wie noch nie  .............. zumindest im bezug auf T4. 
Mich grusselts vor der nächsten gross angekündigten "verbesserung" irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das da die Mythic Führungsriege mit der nächsten geladenen Schrottflinte ,die aufs Knie zielt, in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

MMOs mit hauptsächlich RVR/PVP zu bauen ist vermutlich die undankbarste Arbeit überhaupt und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele mit viel open PVP irgendwann gar nicht mehr produziert werden.

Festung drin: Zu schwer Altdorf anzugreifen
Festung raus: Zu leicht Altdorf anzugreifen

usw...

Vielleicht wollt ihr alle einen Timer wie bei Aion damit man jede Burg bis zur Hauptstadt per Raidplaner angreift/deft. Vermutlich würden das auch wieder viele toll finden und wenns dann umgesetzt werden würde wärs wieder schlecht. Oder man nimmt die Hauptstädte ganz raus, weils Euch eh zu langweilig ist? Wie wäre denn das?


----------



## Efgrib (13. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> und das schlimme mythic hat am wenigsten schuld daran.




wenn ich sowas lese... wer hat denn den müll produziert? wer musste denn den release immer wieder verschieben weil das beta-feedback katastrophal war? wer hat denn die millionen in den sand gesetzt und musste dann ea ins boot holen um nicht vor release schon pleite zu gehen? wer hat sich denn hingestellt und das spiel als wow-killer hochgejubelt und sich selbst zum messias der mmorpg-szene ernannt? schuld an der situation hat einzig und allein mythic selbst, und niemand anders!
ja war und vor allem die war-spieler haben was besseres verdient, aber verantwortlich ist nicht ea, sondern einzig und allein mythic selbst!


----------



## Miracolax (13. November 2009)

Zumal man ja auch nach Release ihres Next-Gen-MMO oberlehrerhaft anderen Spieleschmieden erzählen wollte wie man überhaupt ein MMO zu "basteln" hat. Hochmut kommt eben vor dem Fall...


----------



## Schmavid (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> MMOs mit hauptsächlich RVR/PVP zu bauen ist vermutlich die undankbarste Arbeit überhaupt und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele mit viel open PVP irgendwann gar nicht mehr produziert werden.
> 
> Festung drin: Zu schwer Altdorf anzugreifen
> Festung raus: Zu leicht Altdorf anzugreifen




Dem kann ich vorbehaltlos zustimmen. Aber Dinge wie die vielen Server zu Beginn, die bereits nach wenigen Wochen Ihre Daseinsberechtigung verloren hatten oder das teils extreme Fraktionsungleichgewicht waren allerdings offensichtlich und wurden meiner Meinung nach gar nicht bzw. viel zu spät angegangen.

Aber im Kern hast Du schon recht. Diese Art von Spielprinzip nachhaltig und gerecht zu gestalten ist wahtscheinlich wirklich die Kür für eine MMO-Schmiede. Umso erstaunlicher, dass Mythic dies bei DAOC wohl wesentlich besser hinbekam. Leider kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich DAOC nie gespielt habe.

Aber ich hoffe das Beste, mir macht das Spiel Spaß und ich würde Ihm den so oft herbeigesehnten "zweiten Frühling" durchaus gönnen. 

In diesem Sinne noch ein angenehmes WE!


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2009)

Schmavid schrieb:


> Aber im Kern hast Du schon recht. Diese Art von Spielprinzip nachhaltig und gerecht zu gestalten ist wahtscheinlich wirklich die Kür für eine MMO-Schmiede. Umso erstaunlicher, dass Mythic dies bei DAOC wohl wesentlich besser hinbekam. Leider kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich DAOC nie gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber ich hoffe das Beste, mir macht das Spiel Spaß und ich würde Ihm den so oft herbeigesehnten "zweiten Frühling" durchaus gönnen.
> 
> In diesem Sinne noch ein angenehmes WE!



Das Problem ist wohl hauptsächlich wie man bei einem RPG-System ein PVP-System einbauen kann, das sowohl Vielspieler als auch Gelegenheitsspieler bei der Stange hält.

Durch die vielen Optionen am Markt ist man als MMO-Kunde einfach schnell weg, wenn man als "Casual" ständig in die Situation gebracht wird, dass man nur als "Unterhaltung" und "Ego-Pusher" für die Vielspieler herhalten muss. Andererseits muss man die Vielspieler mit "Charverbesserungen" bei der Stange halten, sonst hören sie auf oder wechseln zu einem PVP, das monatlich nichts kostet.

Chancengleichheit und Charverbesserungen vertragen sich einfach nicht besonders gut.


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

Schmavid schrieb:


> Umso erstaunlicher, dass Mythic dies bei DAOC wohl wesentlich besser hinbekam. Leider kann ich das nicht wirklich beurteilen da ich DAOC nie gespielt habe.



Habe DAOC auch nie gespielt aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es etwas mit dem Generationenwechsel der Spieler zu tun hat. Auch damals schrumpfte DAOC zusammen als auf einmal das PVE-Spiel WoW da war. Auch hier hat RVR den Kampf verloren.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> MMOs mit hauptsächlich RVR/PVP zu bauen ist vermutlich die undankbarste Arbeit überhaupt und es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Spiele mit viel open PVP irgendwann gar nicht mehr produziert werden.
> 
> Festung drin: Zu schwer Altdorf anzugreifen
> Festung raus: Zu leicht Altdorf anzugreifen
> ...


die eve online spieler würden dir vermutlich vehement widersprechen.

es kommt schlichtweg darauf an, wie man das pvp gestaltet. ein paar npcs im pvp gebiet verteilen, ein paar burgen mit jeweils nur einem einzigen eingang für den angreifer und die festungen als genau kopie davon, nur im grösseren masstab, ist schlichtweg zu wenig.

am anfang wars ja noch ganz ok, als man richtung 40 levelte, szenarios besuchte und die warhammer-welt noch dank dieser abwechslung einigermassen in ordnung war, auch wenn auf den meisten servern nicht allzuviele spieler im rvr unterwegs waren.
bloss kam selbst nach einem jahr immer noch keine erweiterung der bestehenden inhalte. ein paar items, die man für marken holen kann, sind da bestimmt kein inhalt. dabei muss man gar nicht überaus exotische ideen umsetzen. man fange einfach bei den SFZs an, füge diesen etwas mehr substanz in form von architektur hinzu, so das verteidiger und angreifer etwas länger am sfz kämpfen können. nicht unbedingt die zz verbreitete "flagge im geschlossenem raum"-konsktruktion, aber etwas, wo man eine gute defensive position beziehen, sich aber trotzdem vor den feinden nicht verstecken kann, wie in de burg. dazu müssten die SFZ etwas mehr bedeutung oder besondere effekte haben, so dass neue taktische möglichkeiten eröffnen. ein schmiede/bergwerk oder ähnliches könnte stärkeres belagerungsgerät samt dazugehörigen plötzen vor der burg liefern. ställe/kasernen böten die möglichkeit, einen npcs angriff auszulösen. das kann man beliebig ausbauen.
der burgkampf an sich hätte auch noch viele mögliche erweiterungen nötig. vor allem sollten sowohl die verteidiger als auch die angreifer mehr taktische möglichkeiten haben. man könnte die burgbesetzer ev die wachen selbst postieren lassen oder ihnen die möglichkeit geben, monster zu beschwören bzw schweres zwergisches kampfgerät in den kampf zu bringen(so ein steuerbarer panzer wäre bestimmt ein mordsgaudi).
danach die festungen etwas erweitern, dort vielleicht eine mini-pq hinhauen und den festungskampf abwechslungsreicher gestalten, statt die festung eine grössere burg sein lassen.
über städte will ich gar nicht reden, da gibt es noch mehr möglichkeiten.

ideen gibt es definitiv jede menge, um das pvp und rvr in diesem spiel sehr abwechslungsreich zu gestalten und monatelangen spass und motivation zu bieten. bloss will bei mythic niemand etwas neues umsetzen. man schmeisst höchstens ein paar mehr marken hin, damit man die alten sets endlich holen kann und die leute vor lauter itemgeilheit die mängel für ein paar weitere wochen vergessen.


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

@Virthu

Diese (fiktiven) Abwechslungen würden wieder für neue Kritik sorgen, da wette ich.

"Fraktion x hält alle BOs und hat zu viele Buffs, was soll der Mist?"
"NPC-Angriff zu stark; zuviel PVE im PVP - fu Mythic"
"Onehit vom Belagerungspanzer, nerf!"
"Unmöglich eine Burg anzugreifen, wenn Fraktion x Wachen an Position y postiert hat, Scheiß Warhammer"
"Immer der gleiche Mist an BO y, Fraktion x versteckt sich hinter der Kanone, Drecksgame!"

RVR ist zu wenig an unsere Gesellschaft angepasst ob man WAR selbst als Container dafür mag oder nicht.


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Ich erlaube mir mal den Eingangspost aus einer aktuell im Aion Forum laufenden Diskussion zu zitieren. Wem der Schuh passt, der soll ihn sich anziehen




El_Presidente_ schrieb:


> Liebe Aion Spieler
> 
> Seit einigen Jahren gibt es ganze Schwärme umherziehender Unzufriedener, die in regelmässigen Abständen in neue MMOs einfallen, um dort ihre Erfüllung zu suchen. Ich spreche hier ganz gezielt die vielen WoW Spieler an, welche angeödet und rastlos nach einer Ersatzbefriedigung suchen, aber weit davon entfernt sind sich geistig und spieltechnisch des Schneegestöbers zu entledigen. Nebenbei zugestanden, das ein kleinerer Teil aus anderen Gefilden diesem Schwarm folgt.
> 
> ...


----------



## C0ntra (13. November 2009)

Efgrib schrieb:


> [...]wer hat sich denn hingestellt und das spiel als wow-killer hochgejubelt und sich selbst zum messias der mmorpg-szene ernannt? schuld an der situation hat einzig und allein mythic selbst, und niemand anders!
> [...]


Schämst du dich nicht zumindest ein bisschen, solchen Unsinn zu verbreiten? 


---------------------------------


/sign@ willigut!


----------



## corak (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> RVR ist zu wenig an unsere Gesellschaft angepasst ob man WAR selbst als Container dafür mag oder nicht.



Und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass DAoC jahrelang sehr erfolgreich lief und EVE das immer noch tut?


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass DAoC jahrelang sehr erfolgreich lief und EVE das immer noch tut?



Bei DAOC kam halt irgendwann der Einbruch, wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe. Soweit ich weiß hatte es max. 500k Abos. Außerdem war es 2 Jahre vor WoW draußen, daher war die Mentalität auch noch ganz anders.

Bei EVE weiß ich nur, dass sie 2006 also 3 Jahre nach Release 100k Abos hatten. K.A. wie es da heute aussieht.

Mag alles als Erfolg gelten und ich denke auch nicht, dass selbst WAR so ein Misserfolg ist, dass es nicht rentabel wäre (für EA wirfts vielleicht zu wenig ab [Lizenzkosten blabla]). Es geht mir auch nicht um Abozahlen sondern einfach darum, dass keines dieser Spiele ihrer Art großflächige Akzeptanz fand und wahrscheinlich in Zukunft weniger finden wird. Soweit meine Behauptung.


----------



## Brummbör (13. November 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt groß mutmaßen zu wollen, aber WAR *hat* schon vor einigen Monaten massiv an Boden verloren (warum wurden wohl sonst viele Leute bei GOA, inkl. Community-Manager Jamil und Sterntaler gekündigt?). Aktuell schätze ich es darum so ein, dass EA hier mehr oder weniger auf Nummer sicher gehen will und darum alles etwas langsamer angeht. WAR befindet sich gerade aber schon (wieder) eher auf einem aufsteigenden Ast, auch wenn diese Kurve seeeeeehr flach sein mag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



5 Monate von 1.2 bis zum AE nerf
über 1 jahr bis endcontent richtig funktioniert
ausser (meiner meinung nach) langweiligen events die meist kill X hier von, X davon und sammel X von dem zeug  als inhalt hatten, gabs nur LOTD als wirklich neuen content
und jetzt sagst du die lassens langsam angehen??? wie langsam denn noch???
wenn man liest welche leute bei mythic gegangen wurden glaub ich nicht mehr daran dass noch gross neues nachgeschoben wird. das spiel wird auf sparflamme weiterlaufen lassen bis EA ganz die lust drauf verliert und mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Telkir (13. November 2009)

corak schrieb:


> Und wie erklärst du dir dann, dass DAoC jahrelang sehr erfolgreich lief und EVE das immer noch tut?


Weil die Leute schlicht von DAoC verblendet sind und die Mär vom besten PvP der Welt aus Foren aufgesaugt haben und viele dies jetzt unter die Bevölkerung mischen, ohne es selbst erlebt zu haben. Hätten all diejenigen, die es heute behaupten, DAoC gespielt, dann hätte das Spiel zwischenzeitlich wesentlich mehr als 300.000 aktive Accounts haben müssen. Darüber hinaus vergessen viele, dass es in DAoC auch nur eine verhältnismäßig kurze Zeit dieses ach so tolle PvP gab. Böse Addons haben nämlich schon vor vielen Jahren Spiele zerstört.  
Letztendlich kann man das PvP von damals noch heute in fast jedem Online-Spiel haben, wenn die Community es wöllte. Nur macht man heute eben Vieles nur noch, wenn es entsprechende Belohnungen gibt. Und Genau das ist die moderne Entwicklung. Spiele unterhalten sich nicht wie vor 10-15 Jahren selbst innerhalb einer eingefleischten Community, sondern wollen gefüttert werden. Und alles, was man verfüttert, muss in Häppchen serviert werden, damit man nicht mit dem Rest der Meute drum streiten muss.

Ich bin so dreist und frech und behaupte, dass viele Leute gar kein PvP kenne, in dem es lediglich um Spaß und Freude ging. Und noch viel dreister wird es mit der nächsten Aussage: Die Mehrheit der momentan aktiv spielenden MMO-Anhänger braucht sowas auch gar nicht, da sie mit Häppchen-Content zufrieden ist oder soweit damit auskommt, dass sie ihre Gebühren zahlt. Man sieht doch wohin die Generation 2010 auf dem MMO-Markt hinsteuert: Noch mehr roter Faden, noch mehr Solo-Unterhaltung.

Ist das schlimm? Für die Industrie nicht und die Mehrheit der MMO-Spieler findet ganz offensichtlich gefallen daran. Ich find's schade. 

Thema Mythic. Mein Mitgefühl für die Menschen, die da jetzt ohne Job auf der Straße stehen. EA als Geldgeber ist ein Aktienunternehmen und muss damit jedes Jahr mehr! Gewinn als zuvor machen - so funktioniert der Kapitalismus nun einmal.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei DAOC kam halt irgendwann der Einbruch, wie ich weiter oben schon erwähnt habe. Soweit ich weiß hatte es max. 500k Abos. Außerdem war es 2 Jahre vor WoW draußen, daher war die Mentalität auch noch ganz anders.
> 
> Bei EVE weiß ich nur, dass sie 2006 also 3 Jahre nach Release 100k Abos hatten. K.A. wie es da heute aussieht.
> 
> Mag alles als Erfolg gelten und ich denke auch nicht, dass selbst WAR so ein Misserfolg ist, dass es nicht rentabel wäre (für EA wirfts vielleicht zu wenig ab [Lizenzkosten blabla]). Es geht mir auch nicht um Abozahlen sondern einfach, dass keines dieser Spiele großflächige Akzeptanz fand und wahrscheinlich in Zukunft weniger finden wird. Soweit meine Behauptung.



eve hat zz in etwa 250k bis 300k aktive accounts und wirft anscheinend gute gewinne ab, denn CCP hat eine reihe neuer projekte am laufen und eve selbst bekommt seit jahren zuwachs. ich will das spiel auch gar nicht loben, aber die spielerschaft wächst von jahr zu jahr und wird stetig erweitert. denen kommt natürlich zugute, dass sie das einzige mmorpg mit weltraum-thematik anbieten.
womit wir zu warhammer kämen. pvp ist sicherlich nicht massentauglich - wenn man mit massen dieselben massen, wie wow sie erreicht hat, meint. man braucht sie auch nicht, um sehr gute gewinne mit einem nischen-mmo einzufahren und dauernd sein eigenes produkt zu erweitern und zu pflegen. warhammer hatte nach den ersten 2-3  monaten einen verlust von ca 500k spielern, denen offenbar nicht genug pve vorhanden war. die 300k, die man zwischenzeitlich behalten konnte, waren wohl mit der pvp ausrichtung einverstanden. wie man den alten und den neuen diskussionen aber entnehmen kann, waren die meisten sehr enttäuscht, wie mythic die spieltentwicklung und pflege gehandhabt hat.

@c0ntra: irgendwann solltest du ev schluss mit uninformierten beiträgen machen. wie mythic das eigene spiel beworben hat, ist weitläufig bekannt- zumindest für die spieler, die seit release spielen. im übrigen ist es eine tolle sache, dass du nun endlich in t4 angekommen bist. viel spass im endspiel.


----------



## C0ntra (13. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> @c0ntra: irgendwann solltest du ev schluss mit uninformierten beiträgen machen. wie mythic das eigene spiel beworben hat, ist weitläufig bekannt- zumindest für die spieler, die seit release spielen.[...]


Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal sachliche Beiträge liefern?! 
Wie Mythic WAR beworben hat war und ist für jeden ersichtlich, nicht nur Spielern, die seit Release dabei waren. 
Oder geschah die prahlerische Werbung InGame, mich dürfte es doch sehr wundern.
Ich habe das Spiel seit Release verfolgt und niemals wurde derartige Aussagen getroffen. Das sie ihr Spiel toll finden und stolz drauf waren/sind ist legitim, da gab es keinerlei "wir-machen-alles-besser" Lobhudelei.

Es liegt nun an dir, gegenteilige Zitate zu liefern, falls die denn existieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (13. November 2009)

Will ja niemanden ans bein pinkeln aber... wir wissen nicht was die planen... also kann man auch nicht sagen das ein spiel eingestellt wird nur weil man leute entlässt...

Unternehmen werfen leute halb raus wenn die wirtschaftliche lage sie dazu bringt, oder das betreffende team einfach nur versagt... so is das eigendlich immer.

Sofern keine mitteilung... und damit meine ich offiziel... nicht von irgend ner dritte seite oder community... das sie das spiel runter fahren kann man davon ausgehen das es auch nicht passieren wird... gut mansche dinge werden nun langsamer von statten gehen aber sie stagnieren nicht.


----------



## Virthu (13. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal sachliche Beiträge liefern?!
> Wie Mythic WAR beworben hat war und ist für jeden ersichtlich, nicht nur Spielern, die seit Release dabei waren.
> Oder geschah die prahlerische Werbung InGame, mich dürfte es doch sehr wundern.
> Ich habe das Spiel seit Release verfolgt und niemals wurde derartige Aussagen getroffen. Das sie ihr Spiel toll finden und stolz drauf waren/sind ist legitim, da gab es keinerlei "wir-machen-alles-besser" Lobhudelei.
> ...



ich werde definitiv nicht in dem berg von videos, nicht gehaltenen versprechen und bösen seitenhieben auf blizzard graben, nur um dir das offensichtliche zu zeigen, vor allem nicht nach einem jahr seit dem release. sonst müsstest du vielleicht wieder alles mögliche "differenziert betrachten", so wie die entlassungen kürzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es waren ja nur ganz wenige, unbedeutende, 80 mitarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

edit: @J_0_T: hast du eigentlich gelesen, wer entlassen wurde? wenn nicht, hols nach, das ist nämlich bei der diskussion der springende punkt. offizielle mitteilungen sind da wie immer: wir arbeiten daran, es ist alles prima und wird mit jedem tag besser. jaja, das haben wir schon vielfach gehört - gesehen nur selten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. November 2009)

Also MMO fürs PVP sind gefragt. Nur müssen sie eben gut sein. WAR ist nichts besonderes. Es mag für ein schnelles Game, wo man online geht und moschen will, perfekt sein. Nur ist das, was man für die Monatliche Gebühr zu sehen bekommt, viel zu wenig. Es gibt kaum Gebiete, kaum Abwechslung und PVP ist nach einer kurzen Zeit recht langweilig.
Man hat eben zu wenige Optionen und hat 0 Taktik im RVR. Also man kann zwar bissel wat machen, aber durch das 1 Tor, ist doch alles darauf fokusiert. Man hat als Angreifer ja keine Option. Daher wundert es mich nicht, dass Mythic leute verliert. Meine mit ihrem Namen hätten die mehr machen können aus WAR, deutlich mehr. Meine die haben DAoc Erschaffen. Aus dieser Erfahrung haben sie 0 gemacht und am Ende Fehler eingebaut, die andere MMOs vor Jahren abgeschaft hatten.

Ich staune eher noch, dass EA es weiter am Leben erhält. Klar wollen sie Geld aus dem ganzen noch ziehen, daher gibt es noch etliche Methoden das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten. Nur ist das Vertrauen in Mythic bei vielen zerstört und auch GOA hat einen Anteil daran. Anderen Firmen traut man ja auch Dinge zu. Blizzard hat sich enorm gewandelt, im vergleich zu damals. Auch viele Hersteller von Strategiespielen arbeiten oft mit der Community eng zusammen. Es sind andere Zeiten. Die MMOs sind einige Generationen weiter gegangen und die neuen Versuchen hier und da immer wieder bissel was anderes zu bieten oder altes eben neu verpackt. Aber bei WAr steckt weder Mut zu neuen drin, noch wirklich ablegen von alten Konzepten.

Mich wundert es nicht, dass bei Mythic die Mitarbeiter gehen müssen. Es ist natürlich traurig und Schade, da eigentlich nicht immer die Programmierer Schuld sind. Sondern einfach Konzepte falsch gesetzt wurden. Das Vertrauen ist eben zerstört, hat natürlich auch gewisse Vorteile. Nur wennn das Vertrauen in ein MMO weg ist und die Firma, die es Entwickelt hat, ist es schwer dieses zurück zu gewinnen.

Dazu haben sie auch andere Firmen angegriffen und sich damals groß hingestellt. Bestes Beispiel Funcom. Die haben damals Funcom tipps gegeben, wie man ein gutes MMO macht. Das man ja gutes Potenzial in Conan hat, aber eben mal mehr liefern sollte. Indirekt haben sie doch gedacht, dass Funcom verliert und die ja eh keine Ahnung haben. Die haben sich groß hingestellt und tipps gegeben. Wir sehen wie weit Funcom gekommen ist mit Conan, trotz Kritik, Startproblemen etc. Die sind nach 1 Jahr weiter gewesen, als Mythic jetzt ist. Die haben sogar Addons angekündig etc. Auch wenn natürlich Conan eine Nische ist und keinen großen Kundenstamm haben wird, haben sie die Kurve bekommen und aus vielen Alten Bugs und Problemen, weniger gemacht. Funcom hatte eben das Prob, sie hatten kein Geld und musste es eines Tages auf den Markt schicken und haben zu vor, viel zu viel Werbung gemacht. WAR hat die Dummheit auch gemacht, egal ob man jetzt sagt ... dat haben die ja nie so gesagt. Paul hat diese Videos gemacht, er hat sie so verkauft. Das war Werbung und das selbe Prinzip wie bei Funcom. 

Mythic hätte seine eigenen Tipps zu herzen nehmen sollen und bei anderen MMOs schauen, was die Leute wollen und was nicht. Was alt ist und was nicht, was man neu machen kann und was man garnicht erst Versucht. Was man komplett neu Ausdenken muss oder was man Übernehmen kann etc.


----------



## EvilDivel (14. November 2009)

Also ich finde die ganze Sache schon bedenklich. Ich habe vor ca. einem Monat mit WAR aufgehört weil es mich einfach nur noch gelangweilt hat immer in den selben kleinen Gebieten die selben Objectives einzunehmen, die auch noch quasi in jedem Gebiet gleich angeordnet sind.

Ich hoffe das WAR noch mal die Kurve bekommt wobei das wohl eher Wunschdenken ist. Der letzte Patch wirkt für mich ziemlich undurchdacht und einfach schnell aufgespielt damit es mal wieder etwas neues gibt. Aber der Schuss ging nach hinten los täglich 4-5 mal Altdorf und sogut wie kein Open RvR mehr wegen den besagten Stadtbelagerungen. Das wurde ja jetzt zwar angepasst aber trotzdem ist da nichts was mich irgendwie dazu bringen würde meinen Account zu reaktivieren. Da muss meiner Meinung nach einfach mehr passieren.

Von der besagten Performanceverbesserung konnte ich nicht viel merken, im Gegenteil. Ich hatte mit dem letzten Patch eher mehr Ruckler sobald ein paar Gegner da waren, wo es vorher fast flüssig lief.

Und ob das Statment wirklich nicht geloggen ist, ist fraglich. Es wurden ja quasi alle kreativen Köpfe vor die Tür gesetzt, da frage ich mich was kommt für neuer Content, wenn überhaupt?
Und werden die Patches nun noch vebruggter weil noch weniger Mitarbeiter zum Testen bereitstehen?


Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## Graugon (14. November 2009)

Dass noch so viele Leute auf die platten ausgelutschten Parolen von EA reinfallen ist echt krass.

Jeder MMO´ler mit ein wenig Erfahrung sieht doch wohin die Reise geht, bzw. dass man dort schon bald angekommen ist. Aber wozu dann noch ein Spiel spielen welches in 3-6 Monaten nicht mehr spielbar ist. 

Der Illusion dass es zeitnah einen 2. Teil geben wird, oder dass Mythic überhaupt noch nach WAR existieren könnte, sollte sich niemand hingeben. EA hat schon das Messer angelegt, und in wenigen Wochen sieht man dann was mit Leuten passiert die sich mit EA einlassen.


----------



## Flexaroni (14. November 2009)

Telkir schrieb:


> -
> Letztendlich kann man das PvP von damals noch heute in fast jedem Online-Spiel haben, wenn die Community es wöllte. Nur macht man heute eben Vieles nur noch, wenn es entsprechende Belohnungen gibt. Und Genau das ist die moderne Entwicklung. Spiele unterhalten sich nicht wie vor 10-15 Jahren selbst innerhalb einer eingefleischten Community, sondern wollen gefüttert werden. Und alles, was man verfüttert, muss in Häppchen serviert werden, damit man nicht mit dem Rest der Meute drum streiten muss.
> 
> Ich bin so dreist und frech und behaupte, dass viele Leute gar kein PvP kenne, in dem es lediglich um Spaß und Freude ging. -



Absolut richtig!

Ich teile die Ansicht, dass gutes PvP von der Community gemacht wird, doch diese Zeiten sind vorbei (spätestens seit WoW). Auch bei DaoC gab es Belohnungen fürs RvR, und sicherlich gab es auch Leute die sich da einfach nur hoch geleecht haben, aber damals war das noch nicht Usus, viele haben gespielt, weil sie Spaß am Wettkampf hatten. 
Außerdem hat ihr Realm sie gebraucht!


----------



## corak (14. November 2009)

Flexaroni schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Ich teile die Ansicht, dass gutes PvP von der Community gemacht wird, doch diese Zeiten sind vorbei (spätestens seit WoW). Auch bei DaoC gab es Belohnungen fürs RvR, und sicherlich gab es auch Leute die sich da einfach nur hoch geleecht haben, aber damals war das noch nicht Usus, viele haben gespielt, weil sie Spaß am Wettkampf hatten.
> Außerdem hat ihr Realm sie gebraucht!



Der letzte Satz von dir ist besonders wichtig. Das Realm hat sie gebraucht, weil es etwas gab, das wert gewesen ist deshalb PvP zu machen. Das sehe ich in modernen Spielen fast gar nicht. PvP hat weder in AoC, WAR, WoW, EQ2 irgendeine Bedeutung und in Aion kaum eine.

In EVE dagegen sehr wohl. Da kann man wesentlich mehr verlieren als in anderen Spielen und die ganzen Carebear Einschränkungen sind dort extrem gering. PvP Spiele müssen ein Konzept haben, indem PvP vernünftig ins Spiel integriert ist. Es müssen deutliche Auswirkungen durch PvP auf die Spielwelt und den Einzelnen, sowohl positiv als auch negativ möglich sein. Das haben die wenigsten Spiele, die es im Moment gibt und solche PvP Spiele werden dann auch nicht erfolgreich sein, weil sie einfach langweilig sind. PvP Gegner grinden für dumme Items ist kein Content. Denjenigen, der sich das irgendwann mal ausgedacht hat, sollte man teeren und federn.

Es gibt definitiv eine Spielergemeinde, die hauptsächlich oder sogar ausschliesslich PvP spielen will und ein Spiel, das sich endlich mal von diesem strunzdummen, kille x Gegner und bekomme ein tolles Item hirnlos System verabschieden und dafür PvP vernünftig ins Spiel integrieren würde, würde mit Sicherheit seine Anhänger finden. Vielleicht als Nischenprodukt, aber es würde definitiv keine Nullnummer werden wie Xerkxes behauptet, weil die westliche Hemisphäre genetisch nicht veranlagt ist RvR zu mögen.

Dann muss man nur noch beten, dass die Entwickler auch wissen was sie tun und keine Wasserleichen programmieren, die schon bei Release gesundgebetet werden müssen.


----------



## J_0_T (14. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> edit: @J_0_T: hast du eigentlich gelesen, wer entlassen wurde? wenn nicht, hols nach, das ist nämlich bei der diskussion der springende punkt. offizielle mitteilungen sind da wie immer: wir arbeiten daran, es ist alles prima und wird mit jedem tag besser. jaja, das haben wir schon vielfach gehört - gesehen nur selten.




Das was ich gelesen habe ist nicht direkt schlüssig... sry. Und EA hat ja auch noch mehr entlassen als nur die leute die sich um WAR kümmern... Und das am ende zeigt nur das sie sich überschätzt haben... aber nicht nur mit WAR sondern auch mit anderen Lizensen.

Also warum macht ihr hier so ne panik? EA is kleiner... und? Und nebenbei habe ich nicht gelesen das die WAR streichen...


----------



## Varhjhin (14. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Das was ich gelesen habe ist nicht direkt schlüssig... sry. Und EA hat ja auch noch mehr entlassen als nur die leute die sich um WAR kümmern... Und das am ende zeigt nur das sie sich überschätzt haben... aber nicht nur mit WAR sondern auch mit anderen Lizensen.
> 
> Also warum macht ihr hier so ne panik? EA is kleiner... und? Und nebenbei habe ich nicht gelesen das die WAR streichen...



Ja und über ein Dutzend Projekte sind komplett eingestampft. Aber zu genau nachdenken könnte zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führen. Also kriegt lieber nochmal nen kleinen Lachkrampf. Das reinigt die Hirnwindungen von "bösen" Bildern.
Nein War wird wohl erstmal nicht gestrichen. Aber ein MMO auf Sparflamme (sprich ohne Content-Erweitrerungen) ist nunmal schon auf dem Abstellgleis, wenn auch nicht direkt auf dem Schrottplatz. Und darauf deutet eben nicht "nur" viel von allein hin (Kreativ-Abteilung gefeuert). Es gibt auch bereits Gerüchte (ja, schon klar inoffiziell... Aber das ist alles was nicht vom Pressesprecher oder Chef persönlich kommt). Also lasst den Gedanken vielleicht einfach mal an euch ran. Dann fliegt ihr vielleicht mit ganz soviel Kabumms aufs Fressbrett, wenn sich das alles bestätigen sollte (offiziell!).


----------



## Churchak (14. November 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> Aber wozu dann noch ein Spiel spielen welches in 3-6 Monaten nicht mehr spielbar ist.


wozu dann überhaupt irgedend eine art von Spiel spielen? Sie enden doch eh irgendwann ..... oh man !  
Warum es ned spielen wenn es einem noch was bringt? Weil ne orakeltante im Aschenbecher das Ende gesehn hat? Und selbst wenn,die Chars kannste eh ned mit ins grab nehmen und früher oder später beerdigt man seine Chars so oder so selber sprich wegselt eh das Spiel.


----------



## J_0_T (14. November 2009)

Varhjhin schrieb:


> Ja und über ein Dutzend Projekte sind komplett eingestampft. Aber zu genau nachdenken könnte zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führen. Also kriegt lieber nochmal nen kleinen Lachkrampf. Das reinigt die Hirnwindungen von "bösen" Bildern.
> Nein War wird wohl erstmal nicht gestrichen. Aber ein MMO auf Sparflamme (sprich ohne Content-Erweitrerungen) ist nunmal schon auf dem Abstellgleis, wenn auch nicht direkt auf dem Schrottplatz. Und darauf deutet eben nicht "nur" viel von allein hin (Kreativ-Abteilung gefeuert). Es gibt auch bereits Gerüchte (ja, schon klar inoffiziell... Aber das ist alles was nicht vom Pressesprecher oder Chef persönlich kommt). Also lasst den Gedanken vielleicht einfach mal an euch ran. Dann fliegt ihr vielleicht mit ganz soviel Kabumms aufs Fressbrett, wenn sich das alles bestätigen sollte (offiziell!).



Als erstes... schalt ma verbal einen gang runter.

Ich vertrette die meinung das komplett bei EA einspaarungen gemacht wurden... nicht nur bei der WAR abteilung. Das viele projekte eingestampft wurden ist traurig aber nachvollziehbar.

Und inoffiziel ist unglaubwürdig... wäre genauso wenn ich sage inoffiziel macht Blizzard WOW kaputt um ihr eigenes neues mmo aufzuspielen. oder HDRO wird nun inoffiziell anime inhalt bieten. 

Aber so wie du rumschreist gehörst du wohl zu denen die sagen... es werden leute entlassen das spiel oder unternehmen stirbt.


Oder kannst du mir einen punkt sagen der sagt das war sterben wird? Es steht nur drin... und das betrifft EA... es wird nun ein wenig langsamer dafür aber sauberer gearbeitet. Es steht nix drin das unter den gestrichenen Lizensen oder projekten WAR bei ist. Gut es wird dauern bis dann ein add-on kommt aber dafür können die untergangspropheten und whiner nicht mehr meckern... den nun kann man sich zeit lassen.


----------



## Brummbör (14. November 2009)

Und wo kannst du was von einem addon lesen das offiziel bestätigt wurde? irgendeine veröffentlichungsliste kommender projekte wäre nett, nicht nur das übliche marketing blabla marke wir denken drüber nach. ansonsten ist das nur reines wunschdenken und eher unwahrscheinlich. viele aus der kreativ abteilung wurden gegangen und die restliche rumpfmanschafft muss sich um war, daoc und ultima online kümmern. soviele leute für ein addon bleiben da nicht übrig.


----------



## J_0_T (14. November 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> Und wo kannst du was von einem addon lesen das offiziel bestätigt wurde? irgendeine veröffentlichungsliste kommender projekte wäre nett, nicht nur das übliche marketing blabla marke wir denken drüber nach. ansonsten ist das nur reines wunschdenken und eher unwahrscheinlich. viele aus der kreativ abteilung wurden gegangen und die restliche rumpfmanschafft muss sich um war, daoc und ultima online kümmern. soviele leute für ein addon bleiben da nicht übrig.



meinste meinen post?

Habe nie behauptet ob ein add-on kommt nur das die sich ja nun zeit lassen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. November 2009)

Warhammer wird sicher weiterbetrieben, die Pressemitteilung kann man 2 deutig sehen,
für WAR ists wohl schlecht, wenn ein MMO nicht konsequent weiterentwickelt wird stirbt es
und wenn es noch so gut ist/war!
Für alle kommenden Spiele von EA dürfen wir auf eine bessere Qualität hoffen, was Bugdichte
und "Polishing" angeht!


----------



## X-TR€M€ (14. November 2009)

Graugon schrieb:


> Aber wozu dann noch ein Spiel spielen welches in 3-6 Monaten nicht mehr spielbar ist.




Um in genau den 3-6 Monaten (wir reden ja hier nicht von Tagen oder Stunden) seinen Spass zu haben. Klar, die ganzen Hardcore-Endcontent-Speedleveler haben mit WAR natürlich keinen. Wer aber ein Spiel als eben solches ansieht, und vielleicht auch einfach mal die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt aufsaugt, anstatt immer nur auf den Lvl-Balken zu schielen, der kann in einem 1/4 oder 1/2 Jahr noch sehr viel Freude an solch einem Spiel haben.

Es sind halt leider oft die Leute, die aus allem einen Wettkampf machen müssen, die ein Erlebnis (egal ob Spiel oder RL) kaputt machen.


----------



## OldboyX (14. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ...
> Oder kannst du mir einen punkt sagen der sagt das war sterben wird? Es steht nur drin... und das betrifft EA... *es wird nun ein wenig langsamer dafür aber sauberer gearbeitet.* Es steht nix drin das unter den gestrichenen Lizensen oder projekten WAR bei ist. Gut es wird dauern bis dann ein add-on kommt aber dafür können die untergangspropheten und whiner nicht mehr meckern... den nun kann man sich zeit lassen.
> ...



Auch wenn ich dir prinzipiell zustimme, so ist der fett markiert Teil wohl frei erfunden. Da steht, dass man sich von nun an auf das "Gute und Nötige" beschränken wird. Was soll man auch sonst sagen, wenn man 40% der Mitarbeiter eines bestimmten Titels entlässt?

Es ist unrealistisch, dass WAR in 3-6 Monaten "stirbt". Es wird noch über Jahre am Netz sein, selbst mit nur 100k subs oder weniger, kann man immer noch Einsparungen machen, Support einstellen usw. und trotzdem würden noch ein paar Leute spielen und man könnte die Kuh noch melken.

Was ich aber definitiv glaube ist, dass EA nicht mehr auf WAR setzt. Das haben sie schon seit einer Weile deutlich gemacht und jetzt ist es sozusagen "offiziell". Zudem ist es für mich glaubwürdig, dass man auf "Maintainence mode" (wer auch in Englischen Foren unterwegs ist, der weiß woher diese Aussage stammt) umstellt. Nur heißt das nicht, dass das Spiel bald abgeschalten wird. Es wird nur in Zukunft auf ganz andere Art und Weise "weiterentwickelt" werden als bisher. Wenn die bisherige Entwicklung (Änderungen und Verbesserungen pro Zeit) im Vergleich zu zb. WoW "langsam" war (und das war sie), dann wirds in Zukunft noch viel langsamer gehen.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Als erstes... schalt ma verbal einen gang runter.
> 
> Ich vertrette die meinung das komplett bei EA einspaarungen gemacht wurden... nicht nur bei der WAR abteilung. Das viele projekte eingestampft wurden ist traurig aber nachvollziehbar.
> 
> ...


Laut Aussagen von Mythic-Mitarbeitern, die ja jetzt keinen Grund mehr haben sich bedeckt zu halten,  wurden fast das gesamte Creative-Team von Warhammer gefeuert, nämlich die Leute, die für 90% des inhaltlichen Contents verantwortlichen waren.  Das Spiel wird gewiss nicht sterben. Aber es wird auch gewiss keine Addons oder wesentlichen Spielerweiterungen geben. Schon vor dieser Kündigungswelle gab's ein Interview in dem der Chefentwickler von Warhammer auf die Frage nach einem möglichen Addon klar sagte, dass so etwas nicht in Planung sei; damals sagte er noch gegenwärtig, aber da sich so was ohne Creative-Abteilung gar nicht verwirklichen ließe, ist wohl klar, dass ein Addon auch für die weitere Zukunft auszuschließen ist. Dazu haben sich auch noch Mythic-Mitarbeiter so offen im Internet geäussert, dass sie angaben, Warhammer wäre ab nun im "Maintenance Mode". Das ist ein Begriff aus der Softwareindustrie und besagt, dass eine Software nur mehr gepflegt und gewartet wird, aber nicht mehr groß weiterentwickelt. Es werden kleine Dinge noch geändert, bug fixes, Sicherheitslöcher gestopft etc., und vermutlich bei einem Spiel wie Warhammer auch noch kleinere Änderungen im Spielgeschehen, aber einen so dicken Brocken wie ein Addon, da ist der Zug für Warhammer definitiv abgefahren. 

Wem das Spiel Spaß macht so wie es jetzt ist, kann ruhig weiterspielen. Aber wer auf ein großes Inhaltsupdate hofft, wird wohl umsonst warten.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (14. November 2009)

Naja, Wenn Kein Addon 0der Große Inhalte mehr neu dazu kommen dann können die das Game ja eh Bald dicht machen.. Wer hat denn Bock Jahrelang immer und immer wieder den Gleichen Scheiß Inhalt zu Spielen?!


----------



## xerkxes (14. November 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Naja, Wenn Kein Addon 0der Große Inhalte mehr neu dazu kommen dann können die das Game ja eh Bald dicht machen.. Wer hat denn Bock Jahrelang immer und immer wieder den Gleichen Scheiß Inhalt zu Spielen?!



Die Leute, denen es um die Schlacht geht und nicht um die Map auf der sie stattfindet.


----------



## Picconox (14. November 2009)

Eine "Schlacht" ist aber doch auch Inhalt, oder ?

Ich finde es echt schade, dass Mythic jetzt für immer und ewig auf der Lizenz für ein Onlinespiel im Warhammeruniversum hockt. Wenn man sich überlegt, was man aus diesem Spiel hätte machen können. Wieviele Fraktionen hätte man gegeneinander antreten lassen können. So viele tausend kleine Feinheiten, die man implementieren könnte.
Das gesamte Universum gibbet ja schon seit 30 Jahren und bietet soviel Inhalte, die man noch einbringen könnte. 

Aber leider  wird es jetzt  in diesem Zustand verbleiben. Echt schade ! Vorallem um das Geld, dass ich denen mit meinem Account in den Rachen geworfen habe.


----------



## xerkxes (14. November 2009)

Picconox schrieb:


> Eine "Schlacht" ist aber doch auch Inhalt, oder ?



Jo, das ist aber Inhalt, den man nicht programmieren kann, die Spieler führen die Schlacht.


----------



## Pymonte (14. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Laut Aussagen von Mythic-Mitarbeitern, die ja jetzt keinen Grund mehr haben sich bedeckt zu halten,  wurden fast das gesamte Creative-Team von Warhammer gefeuert, nämlich die Leute, die für 90% des inhaltlichen Contents verantwortlichen waren.  Das Spiel wird gewiss nicht sterben. Aber es wird auch gewiss keine Addons oder wesentlichen Spielerweiterungen geben. Schon vor dieser Kündigungswelle gab's ein Interview in dem der Chefentwickler von Warhammer auf die Frage nach einem möglichen Addon klar sagte, dass so etwas nicht in Planung sei; damals sagte er noch gegenwärtig, aber da sich so was ohne Creative-Abteilung gar nicht verwirklichen ließe, ist wohl klar, dass ein Addon auch für die weitere Zukunft auszuschließen ist. Dazu haben sich auch noch Mythic-Mitarbeiter so offen im Internet geäussert, dass sie angaben, Warhammer wäre ab nun im "Maintenance Mode". Das ist ein Begriff aus der Softwareindustrie und besagt, dass eine Software nur mehr gepflegt und gewartet wird, aber nicht mehr groß weiterentwickelt. Es werden kleine Dinge noch geändert, bug fixes, Sicherheitslöcher gestopft etc., und vermutlich bei einem Spiel wie Warhammer auch noch kleinere Änderungen im Spielgeschehen, aber einen so dicken Brocken wie ein Addon, da ist der Zug für Warhammer definitiv abgefahren.
> 
> Wem das Spiel Spaß macht so wie es jetzt ist, kann ruhig weiterspielen. Aber wer auf ein großes Inhaltsupdate hofft, wird wohl umsonst warten.



welche Mythic Mitarbeiter waren denn das, die da so frei und destruktiv gegen ihre Firma reden, die sie bezahlt?


----------



## Virthu (14. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> welche Mythic Mitarbeiter waren denn das, die da so frei und destruktiv gegen ihre Firma reden, die sie bezahlt?



schaust du auf seite 2?


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> welche Mythic Mitarbeiter waren denn das, die da so frei und destruktiv gegen ihre Firma reden, die sie bezahlt?


Kannst Du im Warhammer Alliance Forum nachlesen. Da gibt's einen Thread zu der ganzen Geschichte. Und was, bitte, ist daran destruktiv? Wenn fast das gesamte Creativ-Team gefeuert wird, na, dass dann keine große Entwicklung mehr stattfindet, gar nicht mehr stattfinden kann, sondern nur mehr im wesentlichen Systempflege, sollte eigentlich jedem einsichtig sein.


----------



## EvilDivel (14. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> die infos zu der entlassungen kommen im übrigen von den (ex-)mitarbeitern:
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...mp;postcount=96
> und das sind ein paar leute, die jetzt einen neuen job suchen:
> http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...p;postcount=145


Ich habs dir hier noch mal Zitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (15. November 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> meinste meinen post?
> 
> Habe nie behauptet ob ein add-on kommt nur das die sich ja nun zeit lassen können
> 
> ...




Hast nie behauptet das ein addon kommt? 

der satz: "Gut es wird dauern bis dann ein add-on kommt aber dafür können die untergangspropheten und whiner nicht mehr meckern... den nun kann man sich zeit lassen." kommt von dir.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. November 2009)

Ich glaube schon das irgendwann ein Addon kommt. Und wenn nicht, dann kann ichs auch nicht ändern und stören würd es mich auch nicht großartig.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (15. November 2009)

Kommt erzählt mir nicht das wenn Jahrelang nicht Großes Passiert in WAR das ihr alle dabei bleiben würdet?!

Also ich würde es nicht... Ich brauche die Abwechslung, Ob nun durch neue Burgen, neue Szenarios oder weiß ich was.


----------



## Pymonte (15. November 2009)

hm, also ich habe mir jetztbeide Links angesehen, da steht nix von dem, was ihr sagt. Da steht bisher nur, das ein Großteil (geschätzte 90%) der Mythic Creative (großteil DAoC) gefeuert wurde. 40% Leute sind insgesamt gefeuert wurden.

Über komplette Einstellung des Contents etc pp lese ich da nichts. Nachwievor möchte ich anklingen lassen, das BioWare-Mythic gemerged wurden, ergo, dass man an sich auch nur noch eine Creativ Abteilung braucht. Solange also nicht auch bei Bioware das ganze new Content Team rausgeflogen ist, sehe ich da noch nirgendwo ein Content Stop für WAR. Lediglich was Vielfalt, Größe und Qualität von zukünftigem Content (Blood Hunt z.B.) angeht habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl.

Aber die Zeit der PvP MMOs ist eh vorbei. Wäre dennoch schön, wenn WAR als Spiel (ähnl. wie DAoC) bestehen bleibt. Ich mag PvP/RvR nämlich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. November 2009)

Natürlich hört man selbst am Ende mit einem Spiel auf. Aber so kannste ja net als Firma ran gehen. Das wäre ja die Falsche Einstellung. Mythic hat sich das selbst zu zuschreiben. Da kann man keine Community dafür veranwortlich machen oder sagen man ist so sehr WOW gewohnt oder zu stark auf Gewisse Dinge aus. Das hat weniger damit zu tun. Leute wollen natürlich Belohnung in Form von Items. Aber bitte, wo bleibt da die Ideen. Bei EVE geht es um Rohstoffe, bei Guild Wars ist es eher einfach die Optik die ein anreiz ist, bei WOW steht der content dahinter, bei HDRO ist es auch der COntent. Aber bei Guild Wars kann man seine Rüstung enorm genial anpassen und optik sich aussuchen. Bei HDRO legt man Grafik darüber, wenn einen was net gefällt. Bei WOW gibt es da keine Optionen, die Enginee ist alt und das konzept auch, aber das heißt nicht das es nicht was geben wird in ferner Zukunft. Bei EVE ist es eben das Raumschiff und seine Setings. Es gibt also selbst unter Items so viele einfache Anreize. Es müssen nicht immer items sein, aber sowas lockt auch Leute. Es ist doch egal warum die Leute PVP machen, sie müssen es im Endgame machen und nicht auf den Trial Freuen, dass sie im T1 ihren Spaß haben. Sie müssen im T4 sich die Köpfe einschlagen. Doch es gibt kein Anreiz. 
Die Entlassung selbst, sind natürlich nicht zwingend der Tot von WAR, meine EA will ja noch versuchen da bissel Geld raus zu holen. Aber es zeigt doch wo es hinläuft, man passt sich an die Abos an. Die Abos sind enorm in den Keller gefallen und haben sich nie wirklich erholt. Also fliegen Leute raus, dass man wenigsten da bissel sich anpasst und hofft das diese Leute wissen was sie Patchen müssen. So wie bei AoC eben auch.
Dennoch ist es ein Zeichen, dass EA mehr als unzufrieden mit Mythic ist und die Community ist es auch. Das hat sich aber Mythic selbst zu zuschreiben. Wer vor der Veröffentlichung, wie Funcom, ein Spiel anpreist, was es garnicht gibt, muss sich nicht über die Reaktionen wundern. Das Problem, man muss nur dann für viel Geld und Zeit, dass ganze wieder ändern und teilweise auch wagen Konzepte zu ändern, Ideen einfach zu probieren etc.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, also ich habe mir jetztbeide Links angesehen, da steht nix von dem, was ihr sagt. Da steht bisher nur, das ein Großteil (geschätzte 90%) der Mythic Creative (großteil DAoC) gefeuert wurde. 40% Leute sind insgesamt gefeuert wurden.
> 
> Über komplette Einstellung des Contents etc pp lese ich da nichts. Nachwievor möchte ich anklingen lassen, das BioWare-Mythic gemerged wurden, ergo, dass man an sich auch nur noch eine Creativ Abteilung braucht. Solange also nicht auch bei Bioware das ganze new Content Team rausgeflogen ist, sehe ich da noch nirgendwo ein Content Stop für WAR. Lediglich was Vielfalt, Größe und Qualität von zukünftigem Content (Blood Hunt z.B.) angeht habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl.
> 
> Aber die Zeit der PvP MMOs ist eh vorbei. Wäre dennoch schön, wenn WAR als Spiel (ähnl. wie DAoC) bestehen bleibt. Ich mag PvP/RvR nämlich.


Bioware entwickelt seine eigenen Spiele, die haben sicher nicht die Kapazität jetzt auch noch so nebenbei WAR mitzuentwickeln. Wobei ich unter "Entwickeln"das Artdesign von völlig neuem Content in größerem Maßstab und dessen Codierung in WAR meine. Sicher wird es noch Patches geben, Bug fixes, Security Patches, aber auch die eine oder andere inhaltliche Ergänzung und Abrundung. Aber grundlegend neues, etwa ein großes Inhaltsaddon mit neuen spielbaren Rassen oder gar einer dritten Fraktion, dazu bräuchte man eine funktionierende Creative Abteilung. Und die wurde ja eben gefeuert. 

In dem Link steht übrigens schon der Sager von dem "Maintenance Mode". Was, auf der anderen Seite, aber auch bedeutet, dass WAR weiterlaufen wird. Nur darf man nicht mehr mit großen inhaltlichen Ergänzungen rechnen.


----------



## Hellbabe (15. November 2009)

und damit wg. Langeweile aufkommen spätestens Ende 2010 abgeschaltet, weil nur die Hardcore Zocker sich ein solch einfaches PvPsystem und Spiel antun werden. Zerg for the win..gähn...weil Balance gibts seit Release eh net. (egal ob Klassen, Spielerausgeglichenheit in den Fraktionen)


----------



## Pymonte (15. November 2009)

Hellbabe schrieb:


> und damit wg. Langeweile aufkommen spätestens Ende 2010 abgeschaltet, weil nur die Hardcore Zocker sich ein solch einfaches PvPsystem und Spiel antun werden. Zerg for the win..gähn...weil Balance gibts seit Release eh net. (egal ob Klassen, Spielerausgeglichenheit in den Fraktionen)



stimmt, wirds auch nie in einem MMO geben, sowas ist illusorisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Über komplette Einstellung des Contents etc pp lese ich da nichts. Nachwievor möchte ich anklingen lassen, das BioWare-Mythic gemerged wurden, ergo, dass man an sich auch nur noch eine Creativ Abteilung braucht. Solange also nicht auch bei Bioware das ganze new Content Team rausgeflogen ist, sehe ich da noch nirgendwo ein Content Stop für WAR. Lediglich was Vielfalt, Größe und Qualität von zukünftigem Content (Blood Hunt z.B.) angeht habe ich ein mulmiges Gefühl.


Das ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass Menschen sich grundlegend Informationen immer so zurechtlegen wie sie ihnen gerade in dem Moment in den Kram passen. Ich kann mich an eine Diskussion erinnern als die Fusion von Bioware und Mythic bekanntgegeben wurde in der zahlreiche User noch wehement darauf bestanden, dass Mythic und Bioware noch eigenständig an ihren Projekten entwickeln und das Ganze nicht darin münden wird, dass ein Teil des Bioware-Teams an Warhammer entwickeln würde.

Wenige Monate später sind selbige User dann auf einmal fest davon überzeugt, dass solang der Bioware-Kern noch vorhanden ist, der Entwicklungsplan von Mythics Warhammer Online in keinster Weise in Gefahr ist? Wirklich sehr interessante Annahme. Um mal realistisch zu bleiben: ich denke, dass Bioware ressourcentechnisch mit ihren eigenen Projekten (Dragon Age: Origins / Mass Effect 2 / Star Wars: The old Republic) aktuell mehr als ausgelastet ist. Auch wenn es für das Spiel Warhammer Online sicher nicht das schlechteste wäre wenn Bioware sich dessen annehmen würde halte ich es dennoch für absolut unrealistisch. Dazu sind die eigenen Baustellen zu groß und durch den letzten Quartalsbericht von EA wird der Druck auf Bioware nicht geringer sondern um ein vielfaches höher.

Bioware ist ein sehr angesehenes Entwicklungsstudio wenn es um RPG geht. Das Storytelling in Mass Effect und Dragon Age ist einfach atemberaubend ... man wird regelrecht in die Spielwelt gesogen und erlebt ein absolut geniales Spielerlebnis. Bei einem derartigen Ruf ist es schon ein hohes Risiko ein MMORPG auf den Markt zu bringen. Die Erwartungen der Spieler an das MMORPG sind enorm und das muss sich erst noch zeigen ob Bioware diesen Erwartungen standhalten kann. Ich sehe hier einfach sehr wenig Spielraum für weitere Projekte. Bioware wird alle Ressourcen in die Entwicklung von Mass Effect 2 und Star Wars: The old Republic stecken.


----------



## Miracolax (16. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass Menschen sich grundlegend Informationen immer so zurechtlegen wie sie ihnen gerade in dem Moment in den Kram passen....<cut>....Wenige Monate später sind selbige User dann auf einmal fest davon überzeugt, dass solang der Bioware-Kern noch vorhanden ist, der Entwicklungsplan von Mythics Warhammer Online in keinster Weise in Gefahr ist?



100% /sign. Einige haben sich schon immer ihre heile Warhammer-Welt so zurechtgebogen und geredet das alles awesome, amazing und great ist und bleibt! Egal wie man es dreht. Und *sollten* (Achtung, Theorie!!) nächste Woche die Server agbeschaltet werden, haben sie es natürlich auch schon immer gewusst, wollten nur nix sagen um keine potentiellen Spieler zu vergraulen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. November 2009)

Das die Server irgendwann abgeschaltet werden ist eh klar und weiß auch jeder der jemals ein MMO gespielt hat. Ich nicht das auch nur ein einziges MMO 100 Jahre bestehen wird. Ist zwar übertrieben aber irgendwann wird jeder Server mal abgeschaltet. Aber den genauen Termin kann niemand nennen, außer er wird offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## xerkxes (16. November 2009)

Wir haben es kapiert Miracolax.

Welche Welt biegst du dir denn so zurecht? Pass jedenfalls auf, dass du immer schön mit dem Strom schwimmst sonst kommst vielleicht mal in Erklärungsnot.

Wir wärs mit einem reißerischen Text von mir höchstpersönlich?

*WARHAMMER ONLINE IST EIN SCHLECHTES SPIEL ABER ES GIBT KEIN BESSERES!*

awesome greetings


----------



## gorbszn (16. November 2009)

es geht hier gar nich darum, dass die server abgeschaltet werden. es geht darum, dass EA WAR jetz offensichtlich aufgegeben hat. ein bisschen kann man es aber auch verstehen...mythic hat so viel versprochen, wenig eingehalten und einige kapitale fehler gemacht. für den release versprochene kernelemente in den ersten monaten als content patches verkauft (jeder mit ein bisschen resthirn kam sich da verarscht vor), langes warten auf balance patch, land of the dead pve zone (WARs nische ist RVR, pve gibt sin anderen MMOs) und dann der viel zu späte performance patch (der hätte als erstes kommen müssen). nach einem sehr guten start der retail boxen wurden server nacheinander gemerged und geschlossen, irgendwann haben sogar die treuen war-fanboys und daoc'ler gegen ihre lieblingsentwickler rebelliert, am ende weiss niemand so genau wieviele WAR-spieler es noch gibt und ea dreht den geldhahn zu.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das ist ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass Menschen sich grundlegend Informationen immer so zurechtlegen wie sie ihnen gerade in dem Moment in den Kram passen. Ich kann mich an eine Diskussion erinnern als die Fusion von Bioware und Mythic bekanntgegeben wurde in der zahlreiche User noch wehement darauf bestanden, dass Mythic und Bioware noch eigenständig an ihren Projekten entwickeln und das Ganze nicht darin münden wird, dass ein Teil des Bioware-Teams an Warhammer entwickeln würde.


Ich würd sowas eher abstrahieren nennen. Bis vor kurzem waren beide Belegschaften noch komplett, ergo konnten sie, bis auf Absprachen untereinander auch eigentständig arbeiten.
Da stand auch noch nirgendwo, dass man vor hat, 40% der Stellen bei Mythic zu streichen. 
Nun ist das allerdings eingetreten. Nun kann man verschiedene Konsequenzen sehen, rein wirschaftlich betrachtet ist es aber die sinnvollste, gerade für EA und seine Verluste, die Entwicklerteams zu minimieren. Das mag darin Enden, dass man ein Team abschießt (Mythic in dem Fall), dabei versiegt aber eine potentielle Geldquelle. Oder man überträgt alle Ressourcen, die die Teams doppelt haben, in einen gemeinsamen Kader. Dadruch können beide Spieleschmieden weiter entwickeln und somit Geld erwirtschaften. Weiß ja nicht, wo das mit wunschdenken zu tun hat.
Solange man keine anderen Fakten hat, sind das Spekulationen. Hätte bei der Fusion von Bioware/Mythic gestanden, dass man vor hat Stellen einzusparen, dann wäre das doch was ganz anderes gewesen- Aber nun, im Nachhinein so zu tun, als ob man es schon immer gewusst hat, ist ja wohl weit hergeholt. Keiner (auf jedenfall keiner der User) konnte das wissen. Hätte es sich anders entwickelt, hätte man das schließlich nun auch nicht sagen können.

Btw mache ich mir halt immer viele Gedanken und sehe es nicht einfach so, wie der Sinn mir gerade steht. Nur weil jetzt alle denken, dass Mythic nun WAR einstellt und bla und blub, ist das noch lange nicht der einzige mögliche Weg. Wie es sich im Endeffekt entwickelt wissen ja eh nur die Wirtschaftsbosse.


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH. Hilfe! Lasst mal bitte die Kirche im Dorf. Da hab ich ja wieder was angerichtet ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir können wirklich gerne über Pro und Contra und all eure Meinungen / Ansichten diskutieren. Aber bitte in einem angemessenem, freundlichen Rahmen. Ich werd mir nun mal die Mühe machen und ein wenig säubern.

Bitte unterlasst eure persönlichen Kleinkriege, die haben hier nichts verloren. Bleibt beim Thema und haltet euch vorallem an die Forenregeln sowie die Netiquette!


----------



## xerkxes (16. November 2009)

@pente

Meinst nicht, dass ihr da ein wenig zu flott beim löschen seid? Ein bischn Zunder gehört beim Diskutieren nunmal dazu.


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> @pente
> 
> Meinst nicht, dass ihr da ein wenig zu flott beim löschen seid? Ein bischn Zunder gehört beim Diskutieren nunmal dazu.


Ist ja nicht so, dass ich erst seit gestern Threads im Warhammer Bereich mitverfolge. Gegen "hitzige" Diskussionen hab ich nichts einzuwenden sofern es im Rahmen bleibt und nicht gegen die Forenregeln und die Netiquette verstößt. Alles was persönlich wird und User direkt angreift / provoziert hat hier nicht verloren. Es dient auch in keinster Weise der Diskussion / Argumentation. Wie gesagt es darf jeder gerne seine Meinung vertreten und diese hier äußern solange sich das im entsprechendem Rahmen bewegt.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (16. November 2009)

WAR wird bestimmt noch ein paar Monate bestehen bleiben. Ich würde tippen, dass bei EA jetzt die Entscheidung gefallen ist, dass die Warhammer-Spieler abgemolken werden müssen. Das Spiel hat die Erwartungen für EA nicht erfüllt: viel zu wenig Abos und zu wenig verkaufte Boxen.

Solange es irgendwie nur geht, wird man die paar wenigen Server am Netz halten und so den Spielern nochmal Abbogebühren absaugen. Auf große Verbesserungen darf man wohl nicht hoffen, aber das war bereits bei Release klar. Wer hier denkt, dass es nicht bereits im Herbst 2008 klar war, dass Warhammer gescheitert ist, der macht sich was vor.

Warhammer ist gestartet um Wow zu stürzen, aber die Qualität war und ist unglaublich schlecht. EA sollte sich auf Bioware verlassen, die immer gute Qualität gelierfert haben.
 Zum Glück haben sie Myth aufgelöst, dass war überfällig.


----------



## Raaandy (16. November 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Warhammer ist gestartet um Wow zu stürzen, aber die Qualität war und ist unglaublich schlecht. EA sollte sich auf Bioware verlassen, die immer gute Qualität gelierfert haben.
> * Zum Glück haben sie Myth aufgelöst, dass war überfällig.*



wenn ich so ein haufen gequirlte kacke lesen muss, echt da platz mir doch der kragen. 

fakten:

myth wollte das spiel anfangs komplett anderst herausbringen!
myth hat das system komplett umgeschmießen das ca 1 jahr vor release.

das sind die fakten. 

vermutung meinerseits:

ea hat mal wieder extremen druck auf seine entwickler ausgeübt, so dass diese unbedingt war vor wow expansion bringen mussten. 

btw: ea macht das oft mit dem druck, was denkt ihr wieso soviele spiele total verbuggt rauskommen.

es ist kein stück mythics schuld, mit mehr entwicklungszeit und geduld, hätte es was werden können.

ich bete nur das bioware das nicht mit sich machen lässt, mythic war im vergelich zu bioware nicht so groß, und hat sich eben reinreden lassen. 
wenn bioware das auch macht wird star wars genauso.


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wenn ich so ein haufen gequirlte kacke lesen muss, echt da platz mir doch der kragen.
> 
> fakten:
> 
> ...



Alles auf EA zu schieben ist sicherlich auch nicht die Antwort und Bioware ist dem Druck von EA genauso ausgesetzt wie das Mythic ist / war. Computerspiele leben von Ideen und Konzepten. Entwickelt man auf Basis einer mäßigen Spielidee ein Spiel und merkt am Ende, dass es nicht den Spaß macht den es sollte, so ist es sehr schwer als kleines Unternehmen dies wegzustecken.

Die Konzepte von WAR (200 Karrieren usw.) vor diesem Umbruch mögen vielleicht interessant geklungen haben, aber in der praktischen Umsetzung sind sie für ein PVP-Spiel wohl nicht vertretbar oder realisierbar (Stichwort Balance usw.). Nun wurde aber WAR von Anfang an nicht als kleines Projekt gestartet (wie zb. Darkfall) und schon der Lizenz wegen und des früheren "Erfolges" hatte man auch hohe Entwicklungskosten und spätestens mit EA auch einen gewissen Erfolgsdruck. Da konnte man kaum noch auf ein "200 Karrieren super kompliziertes System das überhaupt nur eine Zielgruppe von 20k Subscribern hat" setzen.

Aus der Not heraus hat man kein eigenes Konzept mehr gehabt, Zeitdruck war auch schon da und man hat letztlich "wowifiziert". 3 Talentbäume, Tanks und Heiler bekommen auch jeweils Schadensskillungen usw. Am Ende hat das gefehlt was auch bei AoC gefehlt hat: Ein MMO sollte vor Release mind. 1 Jahr "fertig" sein und "polishing" bekommen. Die Dinger sind so umfangreich, egal wie akkurat man in der Entwicklung arbeitet, das braucht man einfach.

Ansonsten hat man schon vom Konzept her einige Fehler gemacht, die für viele "gameplay Situationen" einfach "suboptimale Lösungen" bieten. Warhammer hat der MMO Welt auch gutes gebracht:

- Szenarios von überall anmelden und daher PVP + PVE nahtlos kombinieren können ohne lästige "Wartezeiten" ist für mich die beste Idee (die von WoW ja auch umgehend kopiert wurde)
- Wälzer des Wissens (wurde von WoW auch umgehend kopiert)
- leveln über Szenarios (wurde von WoW auch umgehend kopiert)

Leider hat man beim RVR und auch sonst diese Dinge großteils nicht umsetzen können (meiner Erfahrung nach)

- RVR besteht zu einem viel zu großen Teil aus "rumstehen, rumreiten und warten" anstatt aus "kämpfen"
- Man hat sich nicht überlegt, wie das Spiel für Neuanfänger ist, nachdem der "1. Schwall" auf maxlvl ist (zu glauben es gäbe ständig Neuanfänger im großen Stil ist doch sehr naiv)
- Man hat sich nichts bezüglich der Fraktionsbalance überlegt (auch unverzeihlich)

Seither gibt es hauptsächlich Notlösungen, oder eben Lösungen die man erst im Nachhinein integrieren muss, weil sie im ursprünglichen Konzept nicht bedacht wurden (das bringt immer Probleme mit sich).



kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> WAR wird bestimmt noch ein paar Monate bestehen bleiben. Ich würde tippen, dass bei EA jetzt die Entscheidung gefallen ist, dass die Warhammer-Spieler abgemolken werden müssen. Das Spiel hat die Erwartungen für EA nicht erfüllt: viel zu wenig Abos und zu wenig verkaufte Boxen.



Ja, die EA-Erwartungen wurden wohl nicht erfüllt, aber WAR wird noch Jahre bestehen. Sollten die Abozahlen weiter sinken kann man immer noch massiv einsparen (noch viel mehr Leute entlassen usw.) um den entsprechenden Gewinn sicherzustellen.



Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nun ist das allerdings eingetreten. Nun kann man verschiedene Konsequenzen sehen, rein wirschaftlich betrachtet ist es aber die sinnvollste, gerade für EA und seine Verluste, die Entwicklerteams zu minimieren. Das mag darin Enden, dass man ein Team abschießt (Mythic in dem Fall), dabei versiegt aber eine potentielle Geldquelle. Oder man überträgt alle Ressourcen, die die Teams doppelt haben, in einen gemeinsamen Kader. Dadruch können beide Spieleschmieden weiter entwickeln und somit Geld erwirtschaften. Weiß ja nicht, wo das mit wunschdenken zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch viel Gerede um Nichts. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt sollte man doch eingestehen können, dass EA für WAR auf "Sparflamme" geschalten hat. Da geht es auch nicht darum ob man Teams abschießt und welche man abschießt. Und wenn man nun die "doppelt vorhandenen  Ressourcen" in einen gemeinsamen Kader überträgt, so hat man noch niemanden gefeuert. Hat man jedoch zwei Kader, legt die zusammen und feuert bei einem davon 40%, so hat man einfach weniger "manpower" und kann somit weniger "entwickeln". Und jeder hier weiß, dass man nicht in erster Linie bei SWTOR oder Masseffect 2 jetzt hergeht und zu den Biowäre Creative Leuten sagt: "macht mal halblang mit ME2 und SWTOR etc. ihr müsst nun auch noch nebenbei für WAR Sachen entwickeln".

Und nochmal, weil auch du wieder  mit "Nur weil jetzt alle denken, dass Mythic nun WAR einstellt und bla und blub, ist das noch lange nicht der einzige mögliche Weg." daherkommst.

Die 3 Hanseln hier im Forum, die glauben WAR wird in den kommenden Monaten abgeschalten kannst du getrost ignorieren. Jeder mit etwas mehr Erfahrung bezüglich MMOs weiß, dass man auch bei 100k Subs noch über Jahre die "Kuh" melken kann und auch Addons usw. sich noch verkaufen lassen. Nur spielt sich alles in ganz anderen Dimensionen ab, was "neuen Content" und vor allem die Zeitabstände in denen er kommt, betrifft.

Ein MMO ist nur "konstant" bei einer gesunden Weiterentwicklung im Content, denn
a) Leute hören immer auf
b) Leute fangen nicht unbegrenzt neu an mit genau diesem MMO, weil es ständig neue MMOs gibt die
 - bessere Grafik
 - "neu Gefühl"
 - neue Features
 - Werbung

bieten, die bei einem bestehenden MMO, das nicht konstant weitergetrieben wird irgendwann verloren gehen.

Insofern braucht ein MMO schon Content-Entwicklung um seinen aktuellen Status halten zu können. Um ihn auszubauen braucht man entsprechend "viel" oder "mehr" Entwicklung. Alles andere bedeutet einen langsamen "Tod" (das geht über Jahre) bis man trotz aller möglichen Einsparungen (i.e. man hat nur noch die server und das billing) keine Gewinne mehr einfahren kann.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> ...



größtenteils /sign, wobeI:

"- Man hat sich nicht überlegt, wie das Spiel für Neuanfänger ist, nachdem der "1. Schwall" auf maxlvl ist"

Die hat man sich in anderen MMOs auch nicht gemacht, da viel es nur weniger auf. Wobei in WoW preBC war es auch schon schlimm neu anzufangen, da viele Quests für Gruppen waren und keiner Instanzen gegangen ist in dem Levelbereich. PvE ist eben solo machbar.
Aber die "neue Reise des Spielers" ist eigentlich schon ein guter start, behebt viele Probleme und gestaltet die ersten Level viel dynamischer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> größtenteils /sign, wobeI:
> 
> "- Man hat sich nicht überlegt, wie das Spiel für Neuanfänger ist, nachdem der "1. Schwall" auf maxlvl ist"
> 
> ...



Ja, diese Gedanken haben vor allem in den MMOs der ersten Generation gefehlt. WoW und HDRO machen das schon deutlich besser, da man aus den Startgebieten (die man schnell verlässt) doch zügig auf dieselben Questhubs zusammengeführt wird (um etwaige gleichlevelige Spieler zu treffen) und man hat auch schon wiederholt die XP Kurven und QuestXp usw. angepasst.

Aion wird in dieser Hinsicht auch sehr große Probleme bekommen, denn den Leuten ist es wichtig, die Möglichkeit zu haben in ein MMO einzusteigen und in absehbarer Zeit Anschluß zu finden an Freunde und Bekannte. Hier finde ich es auch gut, dass es nur 1 Startgebiet gibt, welches relativ überschaubar ist und den Spielern bis Stufe 20-25 stark unter die Arme greift (und die instanzierung dessen um dem Ansturm zu Release standzuhalten ist auch genial). Doch später streckt sich Aion viel zu deutlich, alsdass jemand noch sinnvollerweise "nachleveln" könnte. 

Im Übrigen finde ich die Änderung des Startgebietes bei WAR genial (spät, aber gut und sinnvoll), aber eben insgesamt war der Fehler schon, dass man eine solche "breite an Content" für das PVE entwickelt hat, von dem man wußte, dass die Leute in sechs Stunden durch sind (T1), der Großteil der Spieler in 2 Monaten durch ist und der danach "brach" liegt. Da gehts letztlich um die Frage, ob die Zeit und Arbeit, die in diesen 3 + 3 PVE Strängen von 1-40 steckt wirklich gerechtfertig ist und ob man nicht lieber auf jeder Seite hätte einen "polished" Strang machen sollen und die restlichen Ressourcen in das PVP gesteckt hätte).
Diese Sachen sind imho eben Fehlentscheidungen in der Konzeptionierung und der Entwicklung die man nicht mehr rückgängig machen kann (da das Geld schon verschlungen wurde und man ja nicht unendlich davon hat).

Noch ein paar Punkte bei WAR:
- Serverübergreifende Szenarios hätten von Anfang an mit eingeplant werden müssen (spätestens seit es sie bei WoW gibt). 
- RVR hätte vielleicht von Anfang an "istanziert" ausgelegt werden sollen - unlimited mass pvp ist  wohl keine so gute Idee generell bei MMOs(aus verschiedenen gründen)
- RVR hätte dann vielleicht auch realmübergreifend funktionieren können mit Spielerlimits pro Fraktion (hätte das Fraktionsproblem gelöst, hätte das "zerg" vs "5 hanseln" = no fun Problem gelöst usw.) Es wäre dann zwar nichts als ein "riesiges BG", aber das hätte auch seine Vorteile.

PS: Die Vorschläge hier am Ende sind nicht zu Ende gedacht, aber grundsäztlich bin ich der Meinung, dass die MMO-Kundenmasse 2 Dinge von PVP erwartet:

a) wählbarer und leichter/schneller Zugang (innerhalb 5 Minuten sollte man "kämpfen" können nach dem Einloggen und man sollte nicht gegen seinen Willen in PVP verwicklet werden können und es sollte keine großen Wartezeiten geben)
b) es braucht ein regulativ, damit das PVP in einigermaßen "faire" Bahnen gelenkt wird (ähnlich starke Chars bekämpfen ähnlich starke andere Chars in ähnlich großer Zahl)

Alles andere gefällt nur einem kleinen "hardcore" PVPler Teil.


----------



## wiligut (16. November 2009)

Leute, nehmt euch nen Zimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag damit allein dastehen, aber neuer Content und die Sorge darum gehen mir total ab. Ich finde das System T1 bis T3 genial und würde es lassen wie es ist. 

Einzig der bestehende Content im T4 muss spielbarer gemacht werden und auch der unterlegenen Seite mehr Möglichkeiten bieten. Damit meine ich nicht neue Inhalte sondern eben sowas wie das Underdogsystem (ohne das jetzt werten zu wollen, uns ist bestimmt allen klar wie das wieder laufen wird. Es kommt, funktioniert natürlich erstmal nicht, der Aufschrei in den Foren wird groß und laut, dann wird gehotfixed und angepasst und irgendwann lauft es wie es soll). 

PVE mäßig gibts ebenfalls genug, insbesondere in den LdT kann man sich für ein Spiel mit PvP Schwerpunkt genug austoben. Wer mehr braucht kann ja WoW spielen.

Von daher wäre ein reiner "Maintenance Mode" ansich völlig ok, solange es bedeutet das der bisher vorhandene Content (T4) spielbar gemacht wird. Dafür brauch man das Kreativteam nicht unbedingt, sondern ein paar richtige Handwerker, die das bisher entwickelte funktionierend umsetzen. Wenn das erstmal erreicht ist, braucht es aus meiner Sicht erstmal keinen Inhaltspatch.


----------



## OldboyX (16. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Von daher wäre ein reiner "Maintenance Mode" ansich völlig ok, solange es bedeutet das der bisher vorhandene Content (T4) spielbar gemacht wird. Dafür brauch man das Kreativteam nicht unbedingt, sondern ein paar richtige Handwerker, die das bisher entwickelte funktionierend umsetzen. Wenn das erstmal erreicht ist, braucht es aus meiner Sicht erstmal keinen Inhaltspatch.



Nicht wirklich. Reiner "Maintenance Mode" bedeutet eben, dass das Spiel über kurz oder lang ausstirbt. Wieso habe ich schon oben beschrieben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. November 2009)

Böser Mod bringt alle zum Spammen ;p Sowas aber auch =)

Nein Bioware hat ihr eigenes MMO und damit das gut wird und einen guten Start hinlegt und einhält, was sie jetzt ja schon "Versprechen", brauchen sie ihre Leute. Es ist ja auch das Problem, dass man Leute braucht die in diesem Spiel stecken. Nach dem Motto, dass man weiß wo der Schuhe klemmt und nicht sagt. Naja er ist dort etwas eingeknickt und da, machen wir da mal was. Wenn es nicht das eigentliche Probleme ist, kann man Patchen wie man will, man bekommt es nie hin und macht ivelleicht alles schlimmer als es ist. Man brauch Leute, die eben dieses Spiel "Lieben" und die Klassen kennen, was die machen sollen, wie sie sich spielen sollen. Wie die Welt aussehen soll, wie NSC eingebaut sind, die Städte wirken sollen, wie ein Drache sein soll oder ein Sith etc. Man brauch also Leute die eben das Spiel entwickeln und das was sie dort machen, verstehen. DAzu kommt das zweite Problem das wir von Enginees reden, Konzepten, Zielsetzungen, Teamarbeiten etc. Also Dinge, die immer ander sein können. In einen Team muss man jeden Tag was vorlegen, im anderen 1 mal die Woche. Im nächsten muss man seinem Chef mal was zeigen, im nächsten ist es einem egal was man macht, solangem an zum Tag X fertig ist. Im nächsten wird im 2er Team gearbeitet an einem Projekt, im anderen ist man allein mit dem Projekt (was man halt bekommt) etc. Also da ist Einarbeitung ja auch ein Problem. Das geht nicht so ... ok heute Warhammer Online und Morgen mal wieder Star Wars, dann mal fix noch ein Offline Game und dann mal zum Meeting und wieder iher hin und dann mal doch noch was in WAR ändern etc.

Das geht schief auf dauer. Daher denk ich schon das Bioware bei seinem Projekt bleibt und WAR so klein gemacht wird, dass die aktiven ACCs die jetzt nocht aktiv sind und trotz Ecken und Kanten zocken, dass man von den Genug Geld bekommt. Natürlich wird das SPiel dann nie große Patches erleben. Aber für die Leute, denn WAR so Spaß macht, ist es kein Problem eine kleine Community zu haben. Nur da muss Mythic auch was ändern, dass die kleine Community nicht noch den Spaß verliert, dass nur eine Seite Dominant ist. 
Aber die Zahlen zeigen halt, was EA von Mythic und seiner Arbeit hält. Denn in meinen Augen, hat Mythic ihren eigenen Namen mit WAR zerstört, denn sie mit DAoC bekommen haben. Ein interessantes und gutes MMO auf die Beine zu stellen. So etwas kann man nur schwer wieder Instand setzten. Funcom zeigt es gut, auch wenn ihr Game ja auch enorm gut geworden ist, nach 1 Jahren halt, aber viele fangen nicht mehr an. Weil Funcom eben einmal gelogen hat. Das los zu werden, kostet Zeit und Mühe. Blizzard hat WOW ja nicht umsonst zu den Zahlen gebracht, auch wenn es jetzt eher Golddukaten spuckt, war die Vorabeit dazu denk ich nicht einfach. 
Denn ein MMO muss sich Entwickeln und die Mitarbeit, Firmenpolitik und Communityarbeit natürlich auch. Genau das hat Mythic verschlafen und zahlt jetzt dafür. Die WAR Community kann froh sein, dass EA das Spiel nicht schließt, sondern dass man es dadurch finanzieren will, dass man die Kosten reduziert. Das geht vielleicht einige Zeit gut, aber nicht ewig. Denn die Lizens kostet denk ich auch viel Geld. Das muss man ja auch mal sehen und wirklich davon proifitiert WAR ja auch nicht. 

Solange EA mit WAR Geld macht, bleibt es auf den Markt. Bioware wird WAR nicht retten, wozu auch die haben genug mit Star Wars zu tun und mir ist lieber die machen das richtig gut, als Warhammer hier und da Minimal zu ändern. 

Nein Mythic hat einen Fehler gemacht und ihren Ruf mit WAR versaut. Sie haben sich nicht geändert. Haben über 1 Jahr lang gepatcht und ihre Patchs als Rettung verkauft, egal wie gut sie waren. Aber auch teilweise nur zögernd antwort geben. Wie lange hat es gedauert, bis Mythic mal erklärt hat, wie die Absorbfelder arbeiten. Denn einmal waren sie nach Rüstung etc., dann davor. Das es aber absicht war,  hatten sie nicht richtig gesagt, sondern in einem Späteren Patch die Höhe angepasst. Das wirkt einfach so, als hätte Mythic garnicht verstanden was für Auswirkung sowas haben kann. 
Genau so auch andere Dinge. Dimishingreturns ist nicht Immunität, dass ist etwas ganz anderes. Das sind Dinge, die zeigt das Mythic teilweise garnicht weiß, was sie da gemacht haben oder es wirkt so. Weil sie es nie wirklich begründen.
Aber wehe sie machen nach 1 Jahr ne Burg mit 2. Rampe, dann wird groß geredet, wie toll alle gearbeitet haben, wie super ihr Team ist, wie gut die Leute darin sind etc. Das die Leute es ja wollten und Mythic umgehend reagiert hat etc. So sollte man nie einen Patch verkaufen, der schon ewig erwartet wird. Das kommt schlecht an. Weil es eben so wirkt, als würde Mythic garnicht verstehen was die Community wirklich will. Die 2. Rampe ist ne billige Lösung, dass hätte man vor ewigkeiten einführen können. Das man dann aufeinmal nicht mehr diese Schriftrolle findet, weil die unter der neuen Rampe ist (denke mal haben sie gefixt) oder das Skellet am Strand im Erdboden verschwunden ist, weil man dort auch was geändert hat ... dass lässt die Rede zum Patch, enorm lächerlich wirken. Weil man dann denkt, ein Tolles Team 1 Jahr lang Zeitgelassen und dann net mal wirklich gut umgesetzt. 

Nein Mythic hat sich den Ruf versaut, denn sie mit DAoC bekommen haben und Bioware sollte sich ihren nicht versauen, in dem sie bei Star Wars zu viel Versprechen. Aion zeigt es doch auch gut, dass eben derzeit Leute MMOs kurz anspielen und sich anschauen. Das ist ganz normal. Aber das man auch was bieten muss, dass diese Leute bleiben und zocken.


----------



## Ascalonier (16. November 2009)

EA Games ist ein Riese mit vielen Projekten und wen ein Spiel kein Gewinn einfährt wird der Stecker gezogen und das Geld wo anders investiert.
Lieber 5 gute Spiele rausbringen als 10 schlechte. Time to say good bye.


----------



## Makalvian (17. November 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> EA Games ist ein Riese mit vielen Projekten und wen ein Spiel kein Gewinn einfährt wird der Stecker gezogen und das Geld wo anders investiert.
> Lieber 5 gute Spiele rausbringen als 10 schlechte. Time to say good bye.



EA Games ist ein Riese mit vielen Projekten und wen ein Spiel kein Gewinn einfährt wird der Stecker gezogen und das Geld wo anders investiert.
Lieber 5 gute Spiele rausbringen als 10 schlechte. Time to say good bye.

Genau du hast recht da stellt sich mir nur die Frage woher weißt du das War keinen Gewinn einfährt ?

Selbst wenn wir die "Einführungsmethoden" von Geld außer acht lassen.... Ist dann immer noch die frage wie sich deiner Meinung nach Spiele wie UO oder Eve halten können ... Es gibt sogar Mmos mit noch weniger Spielern oder ohne monatlichen Gebühren und sie alle schaffen es zu überleben


----------



## Helrok (17. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Selbst wenn wir die "Einführungsmethoden" von Geld außer acht lassen.... Ist dann immer noch die frage wie sich deiner Meinung nach Spiele wie UO oder Eve halten können ... Es gibt sogar Mmos mit noch weniger Spielern oder ohne monatlichen Gebühren und sie alle schaffen es zu überleben



Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass die älteren Spiele schon lange über die entstandenen Produktionskosten hinaus Geld bringen und andere über Itemsshops und Werbung das Geld einspielen.

WAR hat weder die Produktionskosten (ein scheinbar hoher 2stelliger Millionenbetrag) drin, noch wird über alternative Geldquellen ausser den Monatsabo's etwas zugeführt.

Da stellt sich für den Provider schon irgendwann die Frage, ob man die Server das Geld in 123Jahren Serverbetrieb mit extremen Einsparungen (auf kleiner flamme halt) einspielen lässt, oder lieber sich gleich die Kosten für den Betrieb und Personal spart, etwas bei der Bilanz abschreibt und frei werdende Kapazitäten woanderst bündelt.

Rate mal, was heutzutage betriebswirtschaftlich bevorzugt wird.

Falls die Frage aufkommt, wie ich darauf komme, dass WAR das Entwicklungsgeld noch nicht drin hat - denkt ihr nicht, dass so etwas den Aktionären als Erfolg präsentiert werden würde, à la "ab jetzt gibts Rendite"?!


----------



## Makalvian (17. November 2009)

Gibts bei irgendeinem MMo den Bericht ,die Ausage darüber "jetzt gibts Rendite" ? 
Wird jemals einen Firma offen kundlegen wir haben unsere Produktionskosten heraus ... der rest ist für die eigene Firma ( eigene Tasche ) ?

Ich stelle dies einfach nur in frage, weil mir so etwas neu ist. Es gibt ca Angaben über Produktionskosten die meistens aber von anderen Stellen angegeben werden, ( unabhänig oder nicht ) dass diese nicht der Realität entsprechen dürfte jedem klar sein. Wo kein Unmut vermutet wird soll man auch keinen enstehen lassen...


----------



## Helrok (17. November 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Gibts bei irgendeinem MMo den Bericht ,die Ausage darüber "jetzt gibts Rendite" ?
> Wird jemals einen Firma offen kundlegen wir haben unsere Produktionskosten heraus ... der rest ist für die eigene Firma ( eigene Tasche ) ?
> 
> Ich stelle dies einfach nur in frage, weil mir so etwas neu ist. Es gibt ca Angaben über Produktionskosten die meistens aber von anderen Stellen angegeben werden, ( unabhänig oder nicht ) dass diese nicht der Realität entsprechen dürfte jedem klar sein. Wo kein Unmut vermutet wird soll man auch keinen enstehen lassen...



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat z.B. Activision/Blizz das mal in einem Quartalsbericht. Der "Rest" ist auch nur partiell für die Firma, es geht hier um Anlegerinformation und deren Gewinninteresse, da ist ein Ansage über eine Reinvestition eines großen Projektes schon hilfreich. Das zeigt: Wir packen etwas an und daraus wird etwas!

Was meinst Du, warum Blizz in jedem Quartalsbericht irgendwelche schaurig-schönen Zahlen nennt, EA bezüglich WAR aber nicht mehr - man will niemand abschrecken. Blizz spielen ihre Berichte runter wie ein Omablatt beim Skat: Das, und das, und das, und... Sie wissen wie man sich vermarktet und das schon von Anfang an.


----------



## Makalvian (17. November 2009)

Eigentlich waren mir die großen MMO Firmen egal , es ging mir mehr um die Verallgemeinerung , wir leben zwar in der Zeit wo "Verbraucherschutzzentralen" oder das Kartellamt versuchen im Bürger das Gefühl zu erwachen auf einem Gerechten und fehlerfreien Markt zu leben.
Dennoch sind bei den Preisen egal in welcher Branche immer eine willkür zu entdecken, entweder im Positiven Sinne oder im negativen Sinne.
Ich wiederhole es aber gerne nochmal, es gibt fast nie eine vollkommene Erklärung der Preiskalkulation wodurch niemand außer der Buchhaltung oder dem Chef selbst die genauen Preise nachvollziehen kann. 
Dies bezieht sich wiederrum stärker auf die Mmo-Firmen , in Dtl haben wir bei vielen Firmen die Richtlinien die Stundenlohn oder z.b. Gebrauchte Zeit für erbrachte Arbeit a festschreiben. 
Aber wieviele Mmo-Firmen haben ihren Hauptsitz in der sozialen Marktwirtschaft ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. November 2009)

Wir haben ne Soziale Marktwirtschaft, seit wann das? Wäre mir neu das man sich an die Golden Regel der Gewerkschaften hält, die vor ewigkeiten mal groß und stark waren.

Nein die Ausgabe von EA sind doch egal. WAR denk ich fährt noch Gewinn, aber die Entlassungen Sprechen ja dafür, dass da was Faul ist. 1. Glaube ich das Mythic/EA Lizensgebühren abdrücken muss an Gamesworkshop, die denk ich auch nicht gerade wenig sind. sonst hätte Gamesworkshop schon mal eher über die Umsetzung geschimpft, aber die bekommen ja ihr Geld und daher interessiert es sie nicht wirklich. 2. Server, Mitarbeiter, Wartungsarbeiten, sonstige Gebühren etc. Kosten Monatlich Geld. Diese müssen gedeckt werden. WAR schaft es derzeit noch und ist über dieser Abschaltgrenze, aber eben nicht ewig wenn es so weiter geht und die Kosten des Spieles sollen echt enorm hoch gewesen sein und daher ist man auch enorm unzfrieden mit der Schlamperei bei Mythic. Wie hoch es wirklich ist, ist doch dabei egal. Es ist aber ein hoher Millionen Betrag. Vielleicht kann es Konkurenz mit Quellekatalogen halten, aber keine Ahung wie viel Millonen geflossen sind. Aber es war teuer.

Alte Spiele kosten doch nichts. Wenige User, sind weniger Kosten für Technik und Mitarbeiter. Sie alten Enginees und Konzepte, fressen doch nicht wirklich Leistung. Sie schaffen natürlich auch keine riesigen Spielerzahlen. Aber an sich haben die ihre Kosten rein und laufen gut.
WAR ist neu, dafür wurden denk ich auch neue Server angeschafft, neue Verträge etc. Dinge die alles kosten. Die Frage ist eben, ob EA WAR ne Chance gibt oder ob EA eigentlich WAR Schon abgeschrieben hat und jetzt noch versucht die Kuh zu melken. Aber das können wir nicht beurteilen. Denn wenn sie es abschreiben, laufen Verträge aus und Lizensen und dann ist WAR vorbei, das kann dann niemand mehr aufhalten. Außer wirklich hoher Kunden zustrom. Oder sie wollen es auf ein Minimum reduzieren. Da wir nie vergessen sollten, dass bei uns ja GOA zuständig ist und die ja eh anders ticken, als die drüben hinterm Meer. Das Problem GOA, kann teilweise anders gehandhabt werden, da die ja nicht EA gehören, sondern Vertragpartner sind. Also das ganze ist nicht einfach Stecker ziehen, kann passieren dass in Europa das Spiel noch etwas länger läuft oder gar eher abgeschaltet wird.

Aber Abschalten oder nicht, keiner von uns weiß es wirklich. Woher auch, wir sind weder EA Mitarbeiterbossundgeneral, noch jemand der die wahren Zahlen und Pläne kennt. Natürlich kann jedfer seine Kristallkugel fragen. Aber Uri Geller hat damals einiges Vorausgesagt, was nie eingetroffen ist und er soll, nach seiner Meinung, ein echter Magier sein. Also wie wollen wir da mit unseren billigen Kristallkugeln je was sehen.

Die Zukunft von WAR liegt in den Händen von EA/Mythic und die werden darüber entscheiden was passiert. Wenn es zu viel kostet, wird es abgeschaltet. Wenn es sich rentiert bleibt es auf den Markt. Gibt da genug weitere Möglichkeiten für EA, daher abwarten. Wem es spaß macht soll es zocken, solange es ihm noch spaß macht.


----------



## Makalvian (17. November 2009)

Was ist der direkteste und einfachste Hinweis das wir eine soziale Marktwirtschaft haben ? 

Du regst dich jeden Monat drüber auf das so viel von deinem Lohn weg geht , die Bild scheißt dir jeden morgen ins Hirn mit Ungerechtigkeit über Sozialabgaben und da waren wir auch schon Die Sozialen Versicherungen. 
DU zahlst sie jeden Monat eine Arbeit oder dergleichen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Bild erzieht unser Volk was man jawohl in den letzten Jahren gesehen hat 3/4 der Deutschen Bevölkerung glauben ja auch das sie eine Steuersenkung oder eine Senkung der Sozialabgaben gerechtfertigt wären.


----------



## OldboyX (18. November 2009)

Die italienische Lokalisierung wird wohl jedenfalls wie erwartet eingestellt. Italienisch ist als Sprache auf WAR-Europe plötzlich nicht mehr wählbar? Spanisch wird sich wohl auch nicht halten können, nehme ich mal an, da es auch nur einen "Low Low Server gibt". 21 Uhr Primetime gerade jetzt auch alle 3 französischen Server nur auf Low Low. 

Carroburg und Drakenwald sind im Verhältnis ja richtig belebt!


----------



## Peithon (19. November 2009)

Naja, die Franzosen zünden ja auch ihre Betriebe an, bevor sie entlassen werden oder köpfen ihren König. Die sind eben einwenig konsequenter als wir Deutschen. Die Deutschen jammern halt über alles herum, zu teuer, schlechtes Wetter, soziale Ungerechtigkeit, aber sie lassen das alles über sich ergehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass die Deutschen Server noch so voll sind hängt mit Sicherheit auch an den Ösis. Es scheinen prozentual viel mehr Leute aus der Alpenrepublik MMOs zu spielen.


----------

